# تصميم وبناء cnc router من الصفر



## AHMED.FA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بفضل الله بعمل cnc router للأعمال الخشبية وعمل بدقة كبيرة وأستقرار رائع
ونظرا لأهمية هذا المشروع من ناحية العلمية والعملية ونظرا لكم المشاكل الفائقة التي تعرضت لها والتي لا أحب أن يتعرض لها شخص أخر توفيرا للوقت وللجهد والمال سوف أسرد بإذن الله على شكل حلقات طريقة صنع ماكينة cnc router للحفر على الخشب والرخام لإستخداها كمشروع عملي لكسب المال وأيضا كمشروع علمي للتخرج.
وأرجو من السادة الأعضاء تصحيحي إن أخطأت أو إضافة أي معلومة قد تجدوني نسيتها لنخرج بموضوع متكامل يستفيد به الأسلام والمسلمون


​


----------



## h_s0404 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل يسعدنى ويشرفنى بانى اول من يرد على موضوعك .

تئكد ان اى معلومة تقولها او تضيفها فى هذة الصفحة ممكن جدا ان تفيد احد افادة كبيرة جدا .

واتمنا ان يكون موضوعك مدعم بالصور .وسوف نتبادل المناقشات والوصول الى افضل النتائج باذن الله.


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
موفق اخونا ان شاء الله اتمنى ان تكون الدرايفر و الانترفس سهلة ومن صنعك :76:
ربنا يسهل :75:


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا رب 
اتمنى من الله ان يوفقق


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكركم جدا على هذه الحفاوة والتي تعتبر دفعة قوية لي
وإن شاء الله الدرايفرات والأنترفيس سهلة جدا وهي مش من صنعي بصراحة لكن من صنع مهندس إلكترونيات عبقري صديقي وهي مدمجة ببعضهم​


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*مقدمة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

بداية يجب أن نتعرف على ما هو cnc router وكيف يعمل ليسهل علينا هذا مهمتنا. وكلامي هنا ليس للدارسين أو لذوي التخصص فهذه المقدمة للهواة
تندرج هذه الماكينة كمعظم ماكينات الوقت الحاضر تحت تخصص الميكاترونيكس وهو التخصص الذي يجمع بين الميكانيكا والكهرباء والتحكم والحاسب في شئ واحد وجعلهم يعملوا سويا بتناسق تام.
فمن الممكن أن نقول أن ال cnc router هو روبوت ذو مهمة محددة.
وكما قلنا من قبل أنه يندرج تحت هندسة الميكاترونيكس فبالتالي يوجد بهذه الماكينة 4 أجزاء رئيسية :
1- أجزاء ميكانيكية
وهي عبارة عن شاسية الماكينة والطاولة وميكانيكية تحويل الحركة الدورانية إلى حركة خطية في الاتجاهات الثلاثة x , y , z
2- أجزاء كهربية
وهي المحرك الرئيسي router والمحركات الخطوية بدرايفراتها بالإضافة للتوصيلات الكهربية ومفاتيح النقطة الأصلية ومفاتيح النهايات
3- تحكم
وهو عبارة عن كروت الموائمة الوسيطة بين الأجزاء الحاسب والأجزاء الكهربية
4- حاسب
وهو عبارة عن مخرج الباريل الذي تؤخذ منه أشارات التوجيه والبرنامج الذي يقوم بإخراج هذه الإشارات منظمة طبقا للشكل أو الرسمة المراد تنفيذها وهو هنا برنامج (mach3)​ 
وبعد أن عرفنا المكونات بشكل عام نريد أن ندخل بداخل الماكينة لنعلم ماذا يحدث أو بمعنى أصح السيناريو والحوار الذي يدور بين مكونات وأجزاء الماكينة​
فعندما يكون كل شئ جاهز الشكل موجود على برنامج ال mach3 والشغلة على طاولة الماكينة وكل إحداثيات الماكينة عند النقط الأصلية ويتم الضغط على زر البدء ليبدأ المؤشر في البرنامج التحرك على الرسمة مترجما بذلك تلك الحركة إلى إحداثيات x , y , z


عبارة عن أسطر أوامر بال g-code تخرج هذه الأوامر عن طريق مخرج الباريل من الحاسب على شكل كهربية 5 فولت


يقوم كارت الموائمة بتكبير هذه الفولتية وتوجيهها تسليمها إلى درايفر المحركات الخطوية والذي بدوره يحولها إلى أشارات متقطعة بمقدار معين ويسلمها إلى المحرك الخطوي الذي يتحرك منفذا لتلك الأشارات بعدد خطوات محددة


ثم يأتي دور الأجزاء الميكانيكية الخاصة بتحويل الحركة الدورانية لحركة خطية لتقوم بتحريك المحرك الرئيسي والحامل لعدة الرسم end mill والذي يدور بسرعة عالية على الشغلة ليتم في النهاية إتمام العمل​

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الدرس الأول والذي يعتبر اللبنة الذي سنبني عليها باقي البناء


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*التصميم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


عموما عند تصميم أي ماكينة لابد من معرفة الغرض من صناعتها وما المطلوب من الماكينة أن تؤديه 
وهنا نريد أن نصنع ماكينة cnc router للنقش والرسم على الخشب والرخام للأغراض التجارية بدقة عالية وسرعة معقولة واستقرار عالي وتكلفة قليلة ( فيما بعد سنصنع ماكينة أخرى لغرض المشاريع العلمية لطلبة )
وللوصول إلى هذه النتيجة لابد من توصيف كل جزء بالطريقة الصحيحة ومعرفة أدق التفاصيل.
وأول شئ سنبدأ به هو أخر شئ سيركب في الماكينة وهو 
قلم العدة (end mill ) :-






رغم أنه يبدو للبعض أنه شئ لا يذكر إلا أنه أهم شئ في الماكينة بالكامل وهو الهدف الأساس من كل هذا البناء وهو تحريكه على الشغلة بالطريقة الصحيحة ولذلك لابد من استخدام القلم المناسب بالحجم والشكل المناسبين ومن الخامة المناسبة وذلك لأنه عليه عامل كبير في دقة الماكينة وسرعتها ولكن كيف ؟

تخيل معي عندما تقوم بتقطيع أي شئ باستخدام سكين بارد ما مدى الجهد الذي ستبذله؟ وفي النهاية لن تقطع الشئ بالشكل والدقة المطلوبين . نفس النظرية تطبق على قلم العدة (end mill) فمع استخدام قلم غير حاد يزيد ذلك من المقاومة الواقعة أمامه مما يزيد من الجهد المطلوب للتغلب على هذه المقاومة فبالتالي يزيد درجة حرارة المحرك الخطوي ( stepper motor ) والدرايفر الخاص به مما يعطي بطئ في تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة له من البرنامج ولكن البرنامج يسير بسرعة ثابتة ولذلك ستبدأ مشاكل فقد الأسطر (loss step ) وبالتالي تشوه الشغلة وعدم دقتها.




ولمعرفة كيفية اختيار القلم المطلوب لابد أن نعرف أولا ما هو ومما يصنع .
وتعريفة ببساطة : هو عدة تستطيع القطع في جميع الاتجاهات وله مقاسات متعددة بالمللي وبالبوصة وأشكال متعددة حسب الشكل المراد حفرة ويصنع أيضا من عدة خامات فالمنطقي أن يكون القاطع أصلب وأحد من المقطوع وفي هذا المشروع سوف نستخدم(التنجستين كربيد) وهو متوفر في شارع الجمهورية 





وللحفر في المواد الصلبه كالمعادن والصخور لابد من تبريده باستمرار بماء أو مستحلب أو زيوت لأنه يتولد درجة حرارة فائقة مما يزيد من إجهاده وفقد حديته وكسرة في أي لحظة أيا كان الخامة المصنع منها 
وللمزيد من المعلومات عن ال (end mill ) الرجاء قراءة المقال التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endmill

والرجاء ممن يملك أي معلومة أضافية مهمة عن هذا الجزء يضيفها في خلال اليوم وغدا

وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في هذا الدرس وما توفيقي إلا بالله
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اتحفتنا بكا قدمته لنا 
اي شي انا جاهز بمساعدتك اخي احمد


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بصفتي نجار حابب اعطيكم صور بعض عينات الريش


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا أجراس الرحيل على هذه الأضافة الرائعة وننتظر منك المزيد:77::77::77:


----------



## h_s0404 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونحن بانتظار المذيد وارجو ان يكون الشرح عبارة عن مراحل متسلسة فاعلى سبيل المثال انا قمت بتركيب الاندميل فى الروتر وماذا سافعل بعد ذالك وما انواع واسعار الراوتر والسرعة المطلوبة كحد ادنا ...وهكذا خطوات مرتبة وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

h_s0404 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونحن بانتظار المذيد وارجو ان يكون الشرح عبارة عن مراحل متسلسة فاعلى سبيل المثال انا قمت بتركيب الاندميل فى الروتر وماذا سافعل بعد ذالك وما انواع واسعار الراوتر والسرعة المطلوبة كحد ادنا ...وهكذا خطوات مرتبة وشكرا جزيلا.


شكرا جدا أخي على اللمحة الجميلة وهذا فعلا ما سوف أفعلة لكن بداية سأشرح المكونات المستخدمة جزء جزء ومن ثم التركيب والدرس القادم عن المحركات عموما بما فيهم الروتر
وفعلا نسيت أن أضيف سعر طقم الإيندميل التنجستين كربيد في شارع الجمهورية ب 150ج


----------



## h_s0404 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على سرعة الرد .. ونحن فى انتظارك ونقدر مجهودك من اجل اسراء العلم


----------



## بلال زبيب (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

شكر على المعلومات القيمه 
وفقك الله لما فيه خير للجميع
سؤال اخي الكريم 
هل هذه الريش يمكن ان نستعملها للحفر على الرخام والصخر ​


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> شكر على المعلومات القيمه
> ...


نعم أخي يصلح للرخام والصخر والمعادن أيضا ولذلك أخترنا التنجستين كربيد ولابد من تبريد الإيندميل في هذه الحالة كما ذكرنا وكما سنذكر تفصيلا أن شاء الله فيما يلي


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> شكر على المعلومات القيمه
> ...


نعم أخي يصلح للرخام والصخر والمعادن أيضا ولذلك أخترنا التنجستين كربيد ولابد من تبريد الإيندميل في هذه الحالة كما ذكرنا وكما سنذكر تفصيلا أن شاء الله فيما يلي


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 ديسمبر 2011)

دا كتالوج لجميع أنواع الإيندميل لجميع الخامات
http://www.carbide-tools.com/download/ToolCatalog2008E.pdf


----------



## h_s0404 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار الدرس القادم


----------



## AHMED.FA (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*المحركات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر أخوتي عن تأخري فهذا الدرس يستحق عناء الإعداد

بعد أن عرفنا كل شئ تقريبا عن الإيندميل سنتكلم اليوم بشكل مستفيض عن المحركات المستخدمة في مشروعنا هذا وهم نوعين من المحركات
_*أولا : servo motor (main motor )*_






أو الروتر وهو المحرك الرئيسي الذي يدور بسرعة عالية حاملا الإيندميل 
وهو محرك ACمواصفاته كما يلي :
AC220V 12AMP
2.25HP
UP TO 25000RPM
OVERLOAD PROTECTION 

ملحوظة:
إذا كنت ستستخدم الماكينة في الأعمال الخشبية فقط يكفي 1.5 hp وذلك لتخفيف الأحمال الغير مرغوب فيها.
ويوجد عدة أنواع في السوق جيدة جدا وغير عالية الثمن مثل crown صيني لكنه رائع وهو الذي استخدمته في ماكينتي الخاصة ثمنه 250ج وإذا أردت أنواع أخرى أرشح لك bosch , Makita ولكن هذا سيفي بالغرض تماما

_*ثانيا : المحركات الخطوية stepper motor*_

_*



*_
المحركات الخطوية هي من أحد أهم أجزاء الماكينة بل هي الأهم على الإطلاق حيث عليها يعتمد دقة عمل الماكينة وسرعتها واستقرارها وهي موضوع كامل بحد ذاته وسنحاول هنا أن نعطي نبذه بسيطة عنه لنتعرف عليه وعلى كيفية عملة وكما اتفقنا سابقا أن هذا سيسهل علينا عملنا إن شاء الله






المحرك الخطوي أو ( stepper motor ) كما هو واضح من أسمه هو محرك DCيستطيع تقسيم الدورة الكاملة إلى العديد من الخطوات الصغيرة جدا على حسب الإشارة المتلقاة أي يتحرك بمقدار معين ودقيق فيمكنك أن تقول عبد مطيع ولذلك يمكن استخدامه في الدوائر المفتوحة (open loop ) كالتي نحن بصددها
أي لو أردنا استخدام محرك DCعادي سيتوجب علينا عمل تغذية عكسية باستخدام encoder لمعرفة عدد اللفات التي قام بها المحرك وهنا تصبح الدائرة مغلقة (closed loop )
فنجد أنه وفر علينا كثير من المكونات والتوصيلات الزائدة وأيضا وفر على البرنامج الكثير من العمل 
ولكن ماذا يوجد بداخله وكيف يعمل














كما قلنا أنه محرك DCعادي أي مثله كمثل أي محرك يتكون من الجزئيين الرئيسيين الجزء الدوار (rotor ) والجزء الثابت (stator ) ولكنه من النوع عديم الفرش (brushless) ومعنى ذلك أن التيار يصل فقط للجزء الثابت stator فهو عبارة عن ملفات منفصلة تعمل كأقطاب كهرومغناطيسية أما الجزء الدوار rotor فهو عبارة عن مغناطيس دائم مقسم أيضا كأقطاب متعاكسة وتعتمد درجة الخطوة على عدد الأقطاب للجزئين الثابت والمتحرك
ولكي يعمل المحرك تتم مغنطة الأقطاب الموجودة على الجزء الثايت بإمرار إشارة كهربية به واحد تلو الأخر على حسب إتجاه الدوران المطلوب مما يجعل الأقطاب المختلفة تتجة ناحية بعضها البعض بالتجاذب منتجة بذلك عزم دوران
ففي الصورة التالية أبسط مثال على محرك خطوي خطوتة = 90 درجة وهو حقيقة غير موجود ولكن فقط للتوضيح فهذا المحرك يحتوي فقط على قطبين من المغناطيس على الجزء الدوار وأربع أقطاب من الملفات على الجزء الثابت






في الشكل رقم 1 من الصورة نجد أن الإشارة مرت بالملف العلوي لتمغنط ويجذب الطرف المختلف من المغناطيس الموجود على الجزء الدوار ناحيته منتجا بذلك عزم دوران في حين أن باقي أقطاب الجزء الثابت غير نشطة مما يجعله يأخذ هذه الخطوة والتي تساوي 90 درجة ويتوقف 
وفي الشكل 2 نجد أن القطب الذي يليه أصبح نشطا والقطب السابق يصبح غير نشط في نفس اللحظة فيتسلم منه تجاذب قطب المغناطيس 
وهكذا في باقي الأقطاب ليقوم بذلك بإتمام دورة كاملة360درجة والتي تساوي 4 خطوات كل خطوة 90 درجة
وهذه الطريقة في التوصيل تسمى UNIPOLAR

ويمكن أيضا أن نقوم بتقسيم الخطوة الواحدة إلى خطوتين كما هو موضح بالشكل التالي






في هذه الطريقة الإشارة الكهربية تصل إلى ملفين متواليين في الخطوة التالية في نفس الوقت فيتجاذب القطبان الثابتان القطب المتحرك فيستقر بينهما
والخطوة التالية أن يتخلى أحد الملفين عن مغناطيسيته بفقد الإشارة مما يجعل القطب المتحرك يستقر عند القطب الثابت مكملا بذلك خطوته 
وبذلك نكون قد قسمنا الخطوة الواحدة إلى أثنين أي أصبح خطوة المحرك = 45 درجة 
وهذه الطريقة في التوصيل تسمى BIPOLAR
وكما قلنا أن هذا المحرك الواسع الخطى قليل الإستخدام إن لم يكن منعدم

في المثال التالي محرك متعدد الأقطاب في الجزء الثابت والجزء الدوار مما يعطي خطوة صغيرة وبنفس نظرية المحرك السابق ولكن لاحظ أن الإشارة تصل إلى 4 أقطاب متعاقبة في نفس الوقت مما يعطي ثبات وعزم دوران عاليان 






ويوجد محركات خطوية ذات 4 أطراف أو 5 أو 6 وذو الأربعة أطراف يمكلك ملفين فقط في الجزء الدوار أي قطبين فقط مما يجعل دائرة الدرايفر driver له صعبة جدا لأننا بذلك سنتطر إلى عكس التيار في كل خطوة ولك أن تتخيل مع السرعات العالية

ولكن نحن سنستخدم محرك خطوي stepper motor ذو 6 أطراف أي 4 ملفات والتوصيل الداخلي له كالتالي 






ستجد أن كل ملفين متقابلين مشتركين في طرف 
ولكن يجب أن يكون الجزء الدوار rotor متعدد الأقطاب مما يعطينا 20 درجة لكل خطوة أي يتم دورته في 18 خطوة في الشكل التالي





لكن المحرك الذي نستخدمة في مشروعنا هو التالي 





أي مواصفات المحرك الذي نريده 
9degree per step
12 v
6-wires
هو متواجد في شارع نجيب الريحاني مستعمل - من عند بتوع قطع الغيار - لأن ثمن الجديد غالي جدا ولكن أحرص على أن يكون ان يكون الثلاثة محركات متطابقة تماما
:61:- ثمن الواحد بالكتير 100 ج -:61:

وإذا لم يكن مخطط الأطراف متواجد مع المحرك نستخدم الملتيميتر لنقيس المقاومة بين الأطراف فمن المفترض أن تكون المقاومة بين طرف كل ملف والطرف الأوسط بينه وبين الملف التالي نصف المقاومة الواقعة بين ملفين موصلين على التوالي

_*بقى أن نعرف ما هي دائرة الدرايفر driver*_




وهي الدائرة التي تقوم بتوزيع الإشارة على ملفات المحرك الخطوي على حسب الإتجاه المطلوب وبالمقدار المطلوب ويعتمد عليها طريقة التوصيل إذا كانت UNIPOLAR أو BIPOLAR
أي تشبه بذلك الإسبراتير للسيارة الذي يقوم بتوزيع الشرارة الكهربية على غرف الأحتراق للمحرك الميكانيكي بترتيب معين
وهذه لدائرة سنقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل مع طرق توصيل المحرك الخطوي بها فيما بعد

أتمنى من الله أن أكون وفقت في هذا الدرس ومستعد لأي أسئلة

_*اللهم أنفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وزدنا علما*_


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وزاده الله علما ووفقق لما تحب وترضاه 
لقد امتعتني بشرحك الجميع اخي 
كما انني نتشوق للدرس القادم بارك الله فيه 
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## AHMED.FA (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اجراس الرحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك وزاده الله علما ووفقق لما تحب وترضاه
> لقد امتعتني بشرحك الجميع اخي
> كما انني نتشوق للدرس القادم بارك الله فيه
> يعطيك العافيه


 شكرا أخي على الرد الجميل
إن شاء الله الدرس القادم أكثر أمتاعا وهو عن التصميم الميكانيكي للماكينة ( الية تحويل الحركة الميدورانية لحركة خطية في الثلاثة محاور x,y,z )


----------



## h_s0404 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

حقيقة وليس مجاملة .الدرس او الدورة مميزة وتتخذ اسلوب جديد اسلوب ملم باكثر التفاصيل وهذا هوا المطلوب من اجل اسراء العلم .
وارجو ان نتكلم عن شق الالكترونيات بكاملة واريد ان تذكر لنا .هل الدائرة فول ستيب ام ميكرو وايضا طريقة حساب البور الذى سوف يستخدم . وعزم الموتور .وارجو ان لا اكون اطالت عليك بالاسئلة شكرا جزيلا اخى فى الله وفى انتظار المعلومات القادمة ان شاء الله . ولا تتعجل خذ ما تريد من وقت نحن فى انتظارك..


----------



## eng1_romy (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم فعلا نفع رائع بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## AHMED.FA (31 ديسمبر 2011)

h_s0404 قال:


> حقيقة وليس مجاملة .الدرس او الدورة مميزة وتتخذ اسلوب جديد اسلوب ملم باكثر التفاصيل وهذا هوا المطلوب من اجل اسراء العلم .
> وارجو ان نتكلم عن شق الالكترونيات بكاملة واريد ان تذكر لنا .هل الدائرة فول ستيب ام ميكرو وايضا طريقة حساب البور الذى سوف يستخدم . وعزم الموتور .وارجو ان لا اكون اطالت عليك بالاسئلة شكرا جزيلا اخى فى الله وفى انتظار المعلومات القادمة ان شاء الله . ولا تتعجل خذ ما تريد من وقت نحن فى انتظارك..


شكرا أخي في الله على هذه اللمحة الراقية 
فقال رسول الله ص " منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال " صدق رسول الله ص
ونسأل الله أن نكون من لنوع الأول 
فأنت محق أنني أحاول بذل قصارى جهدي بأن يكون الموضوع بطريقة جديدة وشيقة حيث يمكننا ربط العلم بالتطبيق العملى مما يضفي متعة في العلم
أما بالنسبة للدوائر الإلكترونية ( interfaces & drivers ) وحساباتها فسوف نستفيض فيها ولكن بعد الدرس القادم أن شاء الله
ونسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وأن يزدنا علما


----------



## vie.logic (1 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> شكرا أخي في الله على هذه اللمحة الراقية
> فقال رسول الله ص " منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال " صدق رسول الله ص
> ونسأل الله أن نكون من لنوع الأول
> فأنت محق أنني أحاول بذل قصارى جهدي بأن يكون الموضوع بطريقة جديدة وشيقة حيث يمكننا ربط العلم بالتطبيق العملى مما يضفي متعة في العلم
> ...




السلام عليكم 
موضوع شيق نحن متابعون 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> _*أولا : servo motor (main motor )*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي، لفتت نظري عبارة سرفو موتور
فهل بالفعل تستعمل سرفو موتور في عملية القطع؟ أم أنه محرك تيار متغير لاتزامني AC asynchronous motor تقليدي مع مغير تردد؟


----------



## حسن-12 (3 يناير 2012)

بداية موفقة للأخ الكريم ومشكور علي التوضيح المفصل والجاد لن هناك فرق بين النقل وإدراك ألية عمل هذا النظام الذي هو أساس من اسس الصناعة الحديثة ...ولآنالنقل لا ياتي بالإبداع والتفنن في إتقان هذه المكنات بقدر ما يأتي به الفهم الجيد لآلية عمل هذا النوع من الماكنات وهذا النظام ..العلم موجود ومتاح ولكن إرادة التحصيل والنفع به لهذه الأمة قليل ولا يرقي إلي النهوض بهذه الأمة لأن هرم الحكم في الدول العربية مبني علي اللصوصية والجبروت والقمع وعدم تكافؤ الفرص لأصحاب العقول الخيرة والنيرة....لذا الشباب يعاني...لكن الأمل كبير بكم وبنفوسكم المعطاءة الطيبة التي لاتحتكر علماأدركته وتود وصوله للشباب المقهور فجزاك الله ووالديك خير الجزاء.


----------



## AHMED.FA (4 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي، لفتت نظري عبارة سرفو موتور
> فهل بالفعل تستعمل سرفو موتور في عملية القطع؟ أم أنه محرك تيار متغير لاتزامني ac asynchronous motor تقليدي مع مغير تردد؟


 أنا فعلا بداية أستخدمت محرك سيرفو عادي ثم أبدلته بروتر جاهز
أسألك أخي أن تدرج لنا درس به الفرق بين المحرك السيرفو ومحرك التيار المتغير اللاتزامني 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AHMED.FA (4 يناير 2012)

حسن-12 قال:


> بداية موفقة للأخ الكريم ومشكور علي التوضيح المفصل والجاد لن هناك فرق بين النقل وإدراك ألية عمل هذا النظام الذي هو أساس من اسس الصناعة الحديثة ...ولآنالنقل لا ياتي بالإبداع والتفنن في إتقان هذه المكنات بقدر ما يأتي به الفهم الجيد لآلية عمل هذا النوع من الماكنات وهذا النظام ..العلم موجود ومتاح ولكن إرادة التحصيل والنفع به لهذه الأمة قليل ولا يرقي إلي النهوض بهذه الأمة لأن هرم الحكم في الدول العربية مبني علي اللصوصية والجبروت والقمع وعدم تكافؤ الفرص لأصحاب العقول الخيرة والنيرة....لذا الشباب يعاني...لكن الأمل كبير بكم وبنفوسكم المعطاءة الطيبة التي لاتحتكر علماأدركته وتود وصوله للشباب المقهور فجزاك الله ووالديك خير الجزاء.


 لا تعرف أخي كم ملأ هذا الرد قلبي فرحة وسعادة فقط لأنك أصبت مايدور بخلدي
ولأننا الشعوب العربية سجناء عقولنا ونظرا لأننا مفصولون عن العلم على الرغم من أننا أمة أول مانزل في كتابها أقرأ وأول ما أمرنا به التعلم وها نحن أجهل أهل الأرض . وكم أتمنى لو أن مثل هذا الملتقى يصبع شعاع نور في وسط ظلام الجهل الذي نعيش فيه
ونسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا ويزيدنا علما


----------



## zamalkawi (4 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> أنا فعلا بداية أستخدمت محرك سيرفو عادي ثم أبدلته بروتر جاهز
> أسألك أخي أن تدرج لنا درس به الفرق بين المحرك السيرفو ومحرك التيار المتغير اللاتزامني
> وجزاك الله كل خير



الفارق ببساطة يا أخي هو التغذية الراجعة
المحرك السرفو هو أي محرك كهربي مزود بنظام تغذية راجعة من أجهل التحكم فيه بحلقة تحكم مغلقة
وأشهر أنواع المحركات التي تستخدم في نظام السرفو هي محرك التيار المستمر والمحرك المتزامن ثلاثي الطور
والمحرك اللامتزامن يمكن أيضا وضعه في نظام سرفو، ولكنه أمر غير شائع، وليس لدي معلومات عنه

أما المحرك اللامتزامن العادي، فكما تعرف فإن سرعته تعتمد على التردد، وأيضا على الحمل الميكانيكي ولكن بدرجة قليلة، بدون أي تغذية راجعة
وبالتالي أسهل طريقة للتحكم هي إهمال تأثير الحمل الميكانيكي، وتغيير تردد الموجة الجيبية للتيار الداخل له


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 يناير 2012)

*ألية الحركة في الثلاثة محاور*

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم

عذرا أخوتي على التأخير 
نبدأ اليوم درس في غاية الأهمية والروعة وتعتمد علية أيضا دقة وإستقرار وسرعة الماكينة إن شاء الله وهو ألية التحرك في المحاور الثلاثة x ,y , z

كما نعرف أن أخر الجزء الكهربي يتوقف عند التحكم في عدد خطوات المحرك الخطوي stepper motor والذي بالطبع يعطي حركة دورانية ولكن كيف تتحول هذه الحركة الدورانية إلى حركة خطية 
تنقسم هذه الألية أساسا إلى ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية:
1- نظام الإنزلاق bearing:
وهو تقليل الإحتكاك بين الجزئين المتحركين على قدر الإمكان بوضع رولمان بلي بأي طريقة على حسب وزن الأجزاء المتحركة وحجمها وشكل التصميم والغرض المستخدمة من أجله الماكينة ( إنتاجي - مشروع علمي ) فبالطبع لو الغرض إنتاجي كمشروع لكسب المال فلابد من وضع أجزاء ذات مواصفات عالية لتتحمل المجهودات الكبيرة ومشروعنا هنا مشروع إنتاجي فسوف نستخدم أجزاء جاهزة ذو مواصفات عالية 
فأنا أستحدمت profile rail guide من شركة skf 








وهو متوفر بأحجام وأحمال مختلفة حسب تصميمك وحسب حجم ماكينتك 
http://www.skf.com/portal/skf_mec/home/products?contentId=883866&lang=en

وهو غالي بعض الشئ البروفيل الواحد بطول 1م مقاس 20 ثمنة 500ج وسوف نحتاج إلى 5 أي 2500ج لكن الفرق يستحق التكلفة فستذهل من قدرات هذا البروفيل مما يعطيك مرونة في التصميم وثبات رائع في الأداء

2- نظام التوجيه Ball and roller screws and nut
يوجد الكثير من الطرق للتوجيه
إما عن طريق السيور أو التروس أو الجنزير أو الفتيل والصامول ( الجشمة ) وهو أنسب شئ لمشروعنا نظرا لمزاياه المتعدد من حيث الدقة والإستقرا وحيث أنه لا يحتاج إلى صندوق تروس ويمكن إستخدامة لكل الأحمال وكل التصاميم تقريبا 
يمكنك القول أنه نظام مثالي
وهو الفتيل والجشمة ذات البلية 






وبكل بساطة يمكنك التحكم في العزم أو في السرعة عن طريق أختيار خطوة كبيرة لسرعة كبيرة وعزم أقل أو خطوة صغيرة لسرعة صغيرة وعزم كبير بالإضافة أنه ينقل الحركة بين الفتيل والجشمة عن طريق بلي مما يعطي أعلى قدرة بأقل أحتكاك 
أنا لا أريد هنا الخوض في تفاصيل تصميمية ولكن من يريد المعادلات فسوف أدرجها له
وأيضا يوجد في شركة skf بكل الأنواع والأحجام وعدد الخطوات التي تناسب حجم وشكل تصميمك 
طول 1 م
قطر 25مم
خطوة 10مم
سعرة 350ج ونحن نريد ثلاثة أثنان بطول 1م والأخر بطول 25سم أي حوالي 1000ج
وأيضا رغم سعره العالي إلا أن الفرق يستحق التكلفة 

3- يتصل المحرك الخطوي بالفتيل عن طريق الكوبلنج:











وذلك لتعويض أي عدم أستقامة في التوصيل بين الفتيل والجشمة 
ويوجد أيضا منه أنواع عديدة وأشكال عديدة
أقرأ عنه
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupling

وهو يوجد بشارع الجمهورية ثمنة لا يتعدى 50جنيها*3 = 150جنيها

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في هذا الدرس وأريد أن أعطي واجب منزلي :69::69:

أريدكم وإياي أن نقرأ عن تلك الثلاثة أجزاء ( الفتيل والجشمة linear motion - وأنظمة الأنزلاق bearings - والكوبلن coupling ) لنستطيع أنتقاء المناسب لنا جيدا

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما


----------



## ashshebria (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ورزقك العلم النافع .... وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (5 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
يعطيك العافيه يا رب دروس ممتعه


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (5 يناير 2012)

اخي احمد مرة اخرى بارك الله فيك 
عندي سؤال انت بماذا تنصح *Ball and roller screws and nut
ذو اسنان قريبه ام ذو اسنان بعيده 

*


----------



## Nexus (6 يناير 2012)

اخ احمد جزاك الله خير

شرح وافي واكثر من واضح
ويمكن الاستعانه بالكثير من الشروحات في النت على تجميع الماكينة

ولكن يجب على اي شخص يريد ان يصنع ماكينة التقيد بالتالي؛-
1- تحديد هدف الماكينة
2- قياسات الماكينة بدقه كبيره وباجزاء المللي ان امكن ، لتجنب مشاكل الاحتكاك والهزه
3- نوع المواد لبناء هيكل الماكينة - الطاولة والمحاور
4- اختيار مواد خفيفه مثل الخشب الام دي اف او الالمنيوم في صنع الهيكل ومراعاة خفة المحاور لتسيهل الانسيابيه في الحركة


..... اي بنود اخرى اتذكرها سأدرجها قريبا باذن الله
ومتابع معكم


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يناير 2012)

اجراس الرحيل قال:


> اخي احمد مرة اخرى بارك الله فيك
> عندي سؤال انت بماذا تنصح *ball and roller screws and nut
> ذو اسنان قريبه ام ذو اسنان بعيده
> 
> *



حسب التطبيق يا أخي، والفيصل في الأمر هي الحسابات


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (6 يناير 2012)

اشكرك اخي
انا بدي اعمل الماكنه للمنجرة عندي انا طالب اي تي وكمان فاتح منجرة 
بتمنا بدرو الاخر انو القياسات تكون واضحة 
شكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (6 يناير 2012)

اجراس الرحيل قال:


> اخي احمد مرة اخرى بارك الله فيك
> عندي سؤال انت بماذا تنصح *ball and roller screws and nut
> ذو اسنان قريبه ام ذو اسنان بعيده
> 
> *





zamalkawi قال:


> حسب التطبيق يا أخي، والفيصل في الأمر هي الحسابات


فعلا أخي أجراس الرحيل كما أوضح الأخ زملكاوي أنه حسب التطبيق والحسابات وأيضا حسب نوع المحرك الخطوي المستخدم
والمختصر أخي كلما زادت الخطوة - أي كلما كانت الأسنان بعيدة كلما كان السرعة بطيئة والعزم عالي والعكس صحيح
وسوف أدرج الحسابات لاحقا أن شاء الله ولكني الأن أعمل على جعل الحسابات سهلة لغير المهندسين والمتخصصين 
والله الموفق


----------



## AHMED.FA (6 يناير 2012)

nexus قال:


> اخ احمد جزاك الله خير
> 
> شرح وافي واكثر من واضح
> ويمكن الاستعانه بالكثير من الشروحات في النت على تجميع الماكينة
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
ونتمني مزيد من الإضافات
هذه المرحلة من الدروس فقط أوضع فيها أجزاء الماكينة الرئيسية وكيفية عملها
وإن شاء الله حالما ننتهي من هذه المرحلة سنبدأ مرحلة التصميم والحسابات وفيها سندرج مراحل التصميم وأنواع المواد كما قلت فعلا أخي الكريم 
أشكرك جدا


----------



## mounibmounir (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخي على هذا العمل الرائع وفق الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجعلك من الصالحين المصلحين
نتمى اكمال هذا العمل إلى نهايته وسوف نبقى معك خطوة بخطوة


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا رب اخي احمد


----------



## AHMED.FA (9 يناير 2012)

دا موقع رائع
http://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx


----------



## AHMED.FA (9 يناير 2012)

*المكونات الإلكترونية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا أعتبر المكونات الإلكترونية (interface & drivers ) للروتر أنها مترجم لباقي أجزاء الماكينة الأخرى ويعتمد كفاءة الماكينة على كفاءة هذا المترجم وقدرته على الترجمة بسرعة و دون أن يحدث عنده لبس
فكما تعرفون وكما قلت من البداية أن الميزة في صناعة cnc router أنك بعد ما تنتهي من صناعتها تجد نفسك تحصلت على أكثر من نوع من العلوم وفي هذا الجزء سندخل في مجال الهندسة الإلكترونية 
ويوجد عندنا جزئين رئيسيين ومعضلين عند كثير - أنا أولهم - من الدوائر الإلكترونية :







1- دائرة الموائمة (interface circuit ) :

عندما يتحرك مؤشر البرنامج ( mach3 ) على الرسمة أو النموذج يخرج خلف الكواليس فيض من الشحنات الكهربائية من ال parallel port على حسب إحداثيات النموذج x , y , z 
والمخرج المتوازي أو ال parallel port له ميزة فريدة فتكمن سهولته في أنه يمكن أن ينقل البيانات بشكل متوازي أي يخرج أكثر من بت في نفس اللحظة على عكس المخرج المتسلسل serial port والذي لا تخرج منه سوى بت واحد في المرة 
ومعنى ذلك أنه يخرج من هذا المخرج ثلاث أو أربع بيانات أو بتات للثلاث أو الأربع محاور كما في التطبيق أو الروتر وهنا في ماكينتنا ذات ثلاث محاور فقط أي يخرج 3 بيانات في الوقت ذاته للثلاث محاور x, y , z
هذا الفيض من الشحنات الكهربية تكون عبارة عن تيار مستمر 5 فولت ذات أمبير منخفض جدا بالمللي أمبير لأنها تعتبر فقط كأشارة 
وهنا تأتي وظيفة دائرة الموائمة interface circuit بأن تترجم لدرايفرات المحركات الخطوية هذه الإشارة الضعيفة إلى لغة مفهومة أي إلى أمبير أعلى وفولتيه أعلى نسبيا كمرحلة أولى وأيضا توزع العمل بأن تعطي لكل محور أو درايفر البيانات الخاصة به 
وطبعا كما هو معروف لها قدرات وأشكال عديدة على حسب التصميم وعلى حسب الجهد المطلوب 





وهنا سأترك المجال لأخوتي في المنتدى الأكثر مني خبرة في هذا المجال ليقدموا لنا درسا عن كيفية صناعة دائرة أنترفيس يدويا 
لأنني وبصراحة كلفت أحد أصدقائي بصناعته مرة ومرة أخرى أشتريته جاهزا وفي مرحلة التصميم إن شاء الله سوف نعرف كيف نختار أو نوصف دائرة 
ملحوظة : يمكنك الضغط على الأربطة لمعلومات أكثر
والدرس القادم أن شاء الله عن الدرايفر stepper driver
وأسأل من ذوي الخبرة الأكثر مني أن يضيفوا أو يصححوا أي أخطاء إن وجدت
اللهم أنفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وزدنا علما


----------



## h_s0404 (9 يناير 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا أعتبر المكونات الإلكترونية (interface & drivers ) للروتر أنها مترجم لباقي أجزاء الماكينة الأخرى ويعتمد كفاءة الماكينة على كفاءة هذا المترجم وقدرته على الترجمة بسرعة و دون أن يحدث عنده لبس
> فكما تعرفون وكما قلت من البداية أن الميزة في صناعة cnc router أنك بعد ما تنتهي من صناعتها تجد نفسك تحصلت على أكثر من نوع من العلوم وفي هذا الجزء سندخل في مجال الهندسة الإلكترونية
> ...


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 يناير 2012)

الله الله الله أخي 
بارك الله فيك
نسألك أن تكمل شرح الدائرة مع مكوناتها وكيفية تجميعها وعلى ماذا يعتمد قدرة الدائرة
ولك مني كامل التحية وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## ashshebria (10 يناير 2012)

على طريقة الاخ احمد اننا اختصارا للوقت وأعتمادا على المنتج الاصلى لانه هيفرق كثير اقولها لكم وانا مهندس اليكترونيات صعب على كثير ان يصنع دريف للاستيبر يمكن الاعتماد عليه للعمل مع محركات حجمها وقوتها كبيره ولكن انا شخصيا هشترى من رام درايفرات رغم انها صينى الا انها نجحت مع اصدقاء لى فى مشاريع مماثله والدريفر يتراوح من خمسمائه الى سبعمائه وخمسون جنيها الاول حوالى خمس أمبير وفولت من 12 حتر 40 والثانى يصل الى 80 فولت 8 امبير وكذلك يوجد كارت عزل للتحكم فى اربعه موتور وليس ثلاثه عند شركه فارس بى سى بى وهى فى باب اللوق ايضا ولكن هناك سؤال للمهندس احمد من فين فى ش الجمهوريه القى مواتير استيبر مستعمله لان اللى عند رام صينى وغالى ياريت اسم المحل او تليفونه وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed_khaleed (11 يناير 2012)

شكرآ اخى على هذا المجهود الكبير و نحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 يناير 2012)

أنا مع عدم تصنيع الدرايف واستخدام الجاهز - ورام عنده تقريبا أغلب أجزاء الماكينة التى يمكن أن تستخدم بصفة تجارية وليس للهواية - عنده درايف و مواتير وكنترول وفتيل سكرو بالجشمة - كده فاضل الشاسيه وتجميع الماكينة .
أفادكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم ... ملحوظة هامة :
هذا المجال لا ينجح إلا بالتعاون أم الجهد الفردى فمضيعة للوقت والمال ... ونتائج مبتورة ...


----------



## h_s0404 (11 يناير 2012)

اخوانى الكرام اهلا بكم .
كما تريدون وانا فقط احببت ان اضيف شيىء بسيط فى هذا الموضوع المميز للاخ احمد فوزى .

ربما لا يحتاج الجميع لصنع الاجزاء الاليكترونية فقط يريدون معرفة القيم او المواصفات المطلوبة ومن ثم يشترونها جاهزة ونظرا لكثرة تفاصيل هذة الماكينة سوف نؤجل الحديث عن تفاصيل الدوائر الاليكترونية .

واعتقد ان الموضوع لم ينتهى بعد ... ونحن فى انتظار الاخ احمد ونريد شرح لمراحل التصنيع الماكينة الى تنفيذ شغلة بحيث يكون الموضوع شامل وملم بكل التفاصيل واتمنى كل من لدية معلومة بان يضيفها و لاتفيد كلمة الشكر بشيىء ولكن المعلومة هى التى تفيد.

اجد ان الموضوع وجد اقبال شديد لذلك اطلب من الاخ احمد فوزى ان يبذل مذيد من الجهد حتى يصبح الموضوع ملم بكل التفاصيل وبنفس النمط الذى بدء بة الموضوع واعترف انى تعرفت على اشياء ما كنت اعرفها لولا ان تفضل وشرحها الاخ احمد جزاة الله خير 
نحن فى انتظار المشاركة الجديدة يا اخ احمد.


----------



## AHMED.FA (11 يناير 2012)

ashshebria قال:


> على طريقة الاخ احمد اننا اختصارا للوقت وأعتمادا على المنتج الاصلى لانه هيفرق كثير اقولها لكم وانا مهندس اليكترونيات صعب على كثير ان يصنع دريف للاستيبر يمكن الاعتماد عليه للعمل مع محركات حجمها وقوتها كبيره ولكن انا شخصيا هشترى من رام درايفرات رغم انها صينى الا انها نجحت مع اصدقاء لى فى مشاريع مماثله والدريفر يتراوح من خمسمائه الى سبعمائه وخمسون جنيها الاول حوالى خمس أمبير وفولت من 12 حتر 40 والثانى يصل الى 80 فولت 8 امبير وكذلك يوجد كارت عزل للتحكم فى اربعه موتور وليس ثلاثه عند شركه فارس بى سى بى وهى فى باب اللوق ايضا ولكن هناك سؤال للمهندس احمد من فين فى ش الجمهوريه القى مواتير استيبر مستعمله لان اللى عند رام صينى وغالى ياريت اسم المحل او تليفونه وشكرا لكم جميعا


 
معك تماما أخي ولكن لي سؤال واحد . أنت تستطيع كمهندس إلكترونيات صناعة إنترفيس إذا أتيحت لك الإمكانيات أم لا ؟
ليس العيب أننا نشتري مكون جاهز ولكن العيب كل العيب أن نشتري دون أن نعلم كيف يعمل وأن نصنعه إذا أتيحت لنا الأمكانيات ولكي نستطيع أن نوصفه بشكل صحيح ونحن نشتريه.
أقصد بذلك أن نكون جاهزين لنصنع بأنفسنا حالما ينتهي الفساد
فأطلب من مهندسين الإلكترونيات أن يشرحوا لنا على أي أساس نختار قدرة الإنترفيس ؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (11 يناير 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> اخوانى الكرام اهلا بكم .
> كما تريدون وانا فقط احببت ان اضيف شيىء بسيط فى هذا الموضوع المميز للاخ احمد فوزى .
> 
> ربما لا يحتاج الجميع لصنع الاجزاء الاليكترونية فقط يريدون معرفة القيم او المواصفات المطلوبة ومن ثم يشترونها جاهزة ونظرا لكثرة تفاصيل هذة الماكينة سوف نؤجل الحديث عن تفاصيل الدوائر الاليكترونية .
> ...


أنا أيضا أخ هشام عرفت منك الكثير من خلال شرحك للأنترفيس والإخوة لم يقصدوا أبدا أن يقللوا منه وأنت رأيك سديد فلن نستطيع توصيف الدائرة ما لم نعلم كيف تعمل
وهم أيضا أرائهم سديدة بأن نشتري الجاهز من شركة متخصصة ولها خبرة في هذا المجال وكما ذكرت أن هذا ليس عيبا فكبرى شركات العالم تفعل الشئ ذاته ولكن على دراية كاملة بالشئ الذي يشترونه للتوصيف السليم الذي لا يحتمل خطأ وأيضا مع إمكانية تصنيعة إذا لزم الأمر فنادر أن نجد الأن جهاز أو ألة مصنعة 100% في بلد واحد ولكن كل جزء فيها مصنع في مكان متخصص في صناعة هذا الجزء ولكن بلد المنشأ هي المسؤلة عن تجميع أجزاء الألة
وأطلب منك أو من أي من الأخوة مهندسين الإلكترونيات بشرح الدرايفر أيضا لكي أبدأ بعد ذلك إن شاء الله بوضع أول لبنة في تصميم الماكينة ميكانيكيا بحساباتها 
فنحن نريد إن شاء الله أن نكون فريق عمل ممتاز متكامل فكما ذكرت لا يوجد عمل فردي ناجح أبدا ونحن في بلدنا الكريم لا نعرف معنى العمل الجماعي ومتعته وهذا من أهم أسباب تخلفنا إلى الأن 
فمن يدري من الممكن لهذا الفريق أن نصنع أول شركة تستطيع عمل ماكينات مصرية التصميم والتصنيع ليس فقط هذه الماكينة ولكن غيرها كثير بإذن الله
فهذه دعوة لأن نعمل معا سويا كيد واحدة كل منا حسب تخصصة 
ورغم أني مهندس ميكانيكا وميكاترونيكس إلا أنني أعلن عن مسئوليتي عن الجزء الميكانيكي بشكل كامل فمن يريد أن ينضم للفريق يعلن عن هذا


----------



## h_s0404 (13 يناير 2012)

ان شاء الله قريبا سوف اكمل واضيف كل ما امتلكة من معلومات بخصوص الاليكترونيات


----------



## محمود عاصم (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب انا معاكو خطوة بخطوة و نفسي والله اعمل الدائرة بنفسي و عندي فكرة يا استاذ احمد ايه رأيك تصور الدائرة و نحاول تعرف مكوناتها و ان شاء الله نحللها. او ننسخها يا سيدي  
انا مبسوط بيكوا قوي


----------



## ahmed_atoon (17 يناير 2012)

تسلم اخى احمد
ولكن لى استفسار 
انا ماكنتش اعرف حاجه عن cnc لحد مالقيت اصدقاء ليا عملوا واحده للرسم ع الخشب
فالموضوع عجبنى ودورت وقريت كتير لحد ماوصلت للموضوع ده بأمانه انت شارح للناس اللى زي مش للناس المبتدئين لأ ده كمان للى تحت المبتدئين لو فى مسمي بكده وده ماشفتوش فى حته تانيه.

بالنسبه لاصدقائي هما عملوا الهيكل من الخشب واشتروا الدرايفرات والمواتير وقاموا بالتجميع
فانا عايز اعمل الموضوع ده ويبقى الشراء على اد الحاجه المراده فقط وليس الكل
فأول نقطه سألتهم عليها مواتير الاستيبر لقيتهم مشترينها سعرها غالي مع انى كنت قريت ان هيا ممكن تطلع من مكن التصوير
الرد: ان مواتير مكن التصوير 6 فرد وهيا بتشتغل ب 8 فرد وفى الموضوع بتاع حضرتك لقيتك شغال ب 6 فرد
ثانيا: البول سكرو لقيت ان ثمنه غالي فأكيد هيبقى ليه بديل ان مافيش حاجه فى الزمن ده مالهاش بديل
ثالثاً: انا اتشديت للموضوع بتاع cnc علشان قلت ممكن اعمله كتجاره كحفر للخشب وطباعه بورد pcb.

رابعاً: ارجوا منك اكمال الموضوع وتزويدنا بكافه المعلومات المتاحه
وايضا لو وضعنا شاشه lcd صغيره بها تايمر مثلا ليخبرنا بالوقت المتبقى لانهاء العمل او الوقت المطلوب لانهائه


----------



## AHMED.FA (17 يناير 2012)

ahmed_atoon قال:


> تسلم اخى احمد
> ولكن لى استفسار
> انا ماكنتش اعرف حاجه عن cnc لحد مالقيت اصدقاء ليا عملوا واحده للرسم ع الخشب
> فالموضوع عجبنى ودورت وقريت كتير لحد ماوصلت للموضوع ده بأمانه انت شارح للناس اللى زي مش للناس المبتدئين لأ ده كمان للى تحت المبتدئين لو فى مسمي بكده وده ماشفتوش فى حته تانيه.
> ...


 
أولا : الحمد لله أخي أنني أستطعت أن أنفعك بمعلومة أسأل الله أن تكون خالصة لوجهه الكريم
ثانيا : لو كنت تريد أن تستخدم الماكينة في العمل والإنتاج لابد وأن تكون أجزائها ذو مواصفات خاصة لتجنب المشاكل وتعطي لك دقة وإستقرار وسرعة ولكي لا تسبب لك في مشاكل أنت في غنى عنها
فيوجد بعض الأجزاء التي يمكن تدبيرها وإستبدالها بقطع أرخص وأخرى لا يمكن التنازل عن تلك الغالية 
فمثلا أنت تسأل عن المواتير الإستيبر ففعلا غير ضروري شراء الجديد وخصوصا كما قلت أنه صيني وغالي جدا وبدلا من ذلك يمكنك شراء مستعمل من شارع نجيب الريحاني بالعتبة من محلات المواتير ( أسأل عن مواتير أستيبر مستعملة ) ويوجد بالمواصفات التي تريدها والأحجام أيضا وعدد الأطراف وهي رخيصة ثمن الواحد لا يزيد عن 100ج
أما البول سكرو فلابد من أن تكون دقيقة بشكل كبير وهذا لن يكون غير بالغالي أو تصنعة بورشة متطورة بدقة عالية وذلك كما ذكرت سابقا لتخفيف الأحمال وتجنب فقد الأسطر ومن ثم تشويه الشغلة 
ونحن أن شاء الله سنستكمل الدروس لنعرف مما نصنع الهيكل وكل شئ خطوة خطوة فلا تشتري شئ قبل أن ننتهي من التصميم لكي نعرف كيف نوصف كل جزء بدقة
وأسف على تأخري وسرعان ما سأستكمل الدروس بإذن الله
وأسألك الدعاء
-


----------



## ahmed_atoon (17 يناير 2012)

تسلم اخي العزيز
ومنتظريك فى أقرب وقت بباقي الدروس ان شاء الله
بس سؤال بسيط وسريع ممكن تقولي ايه اللي هيفرق بين الماتور 6 اطراف و ال 8 اطراف


----------



## tito_155 (17 يناير 2012)

السلام على الجميع​اولا احب اعرفك نفسى علشان دى اول تفاعل لى بالمنتدى وطبعا لى الشرف بالتواجد معكم
يمكن انا اقل منكم دراسه او مؤهل بس لا اقل عنكم حب لهذا المجال
انا خالد محمد من المنصورة دبلوم تجارة 
بس بعمل فى كذه مجال من مجالات الصناعة
خراط وبعمل استمباط وبصب فيها كمان تقدروا تقولوا عاشق لهذا المجال كله بس بفتقد العمل بالعلم بس بحاول من خلال القراءه والتجارب والحمد لله بوصل الى نتائج ترضينى
اعزرونى للاطاله
عندما قراءت هذا الموضوع تشجعت ان انفذ هذه الاله لاستخدمها فى تصنيع الاستمباط
اريد ان اسأل سؤالين
اولا اريد تصحيح ما فهمت ان الاله تحتاج الى 3 موتور استيبر بالكروت بتاعتهم و كارت انتر فيس وكمبيوتر وبرنامج 3dوراوتر ممكن استخدم بدل الراوتر موتور قوى ولا لا 
و طبعا الهيكل بس ولا فى حاجه تانيه
الهيكل بالنسبه لى مفيش فى اى مشكله على الاطلاق
بس المشكله بالنسه لى فى الموتور وقوته والكروت مواصفات وقوتها وهل الموتور مصحوب معه الكارت ولا لا ومن اين اشتريها
لانى لا اعلم شئ فى مجال الالكترونيات والكهرباء
وثانيا اريد ان اخذ منكم النصيحه فى محاوله صنعى لهذه الاله فهل استطيع صنعها ولا لأ
اعزرونى تانى للاطاله وشكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (18 يناير 2012)

ahmed_atoon قال:


> ايه اللي هيفرق بين الماتور 6 اطراف و ال 8 اطراف


مفيش فرق يا أخي
الموتور ذو 6 أطراف بأربعة ملفات في الجزء الثابت ولكن كل ملفين بينهم مشترك
ولكن ذو 8 أطراف بأربعة ملفات أيضا ولكن لا يوجد مشتركات بينهم سنقوم بتوصيلها من الخارج سنحدد كل ملف بقياس المقاومة بين كل طرفين


----------



## AHMED.FA (18 يناير 2012)

tito_155 قال:


> السلام على الجميع​
> اولا احب اعرفك نفسى علشان دى اول تفاعل لى بالمنتدى وطبعا لى الشرف بالتواجد معكم
> يمكن انا اقل منكم دراسه او مؤهل بس لا اقل عنكم حب لهذا المجال
> انا خالد محمد من المنصورة دبلوم تجارة
> ...


أخي طالما أردت فسوف تستطيع صنعها أن شاء الله ونحن سنساعدك فقط توكل على الله وأبدأ ولكن أنتظر إلى أن ننتهي من الدروس إن شاء الله لتكون ملم بكل شئ
ما نوع الأسطمبات أخي التي تريد صناعتها ؟ لأنك ستحتاج إلى مواصفات خاصة لصنع الأسطمبات ليست هذه الماكينة ولكنك تحتاج إلى الحفر بالشرارة ولكن فكرة تستحق الدراسة
أما المكونات فكما ذكرت ولكن أضف على ذلك أليه التحريك في المحاور وهي الريلز والبول سكرو مثلا 
وفقك الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## zamalkawi (18 يناير 2012)

tito_155 قال:


> السلام على الجميع​اولا احب اعرفك نفسى علشان دى اول تفاعل لى بالمنتدى وطبعا لى الشرف بالتواجد معكم
> يمكن انا اقل منكم دراسه او مؤهل بس لا اقل عنكم حب لهذا المجال
> انا خالد محمد من المنصورة دبلوم تجارة
> بس بعمل فى كذه مجال من مجالات الصناعة
> ...



أخ تيتو
أقترح عليك لصناعة الاسطمبات العمل على ماكينات جاهزة، ويمكنك شراء ماكينات مستعملة بسعر معقول
أما صناعة ماكينة لتصنع عليها اسطمبات فيحتاج لخبرة عالية في تصميم وتصنيع هذه الماكينات
لا أقول أنك لا تستطيع صنع الماكينة، ولكن الماكينة التي ستصنعها ربما تكون مناسبة للمنتجات التي لا تتطلب دقة عالية
أما الاسطمبات فتطلب ماكينات احترافية، وليست ماكينات هواة
ربما بعد أن تصنع عدد من ماكينات الهواة تكتسب الخبرة اللازمة لصنع ماكينة احترافية قادرة على تصنيع الاسطمبات
ولكن البدء بماكينة لصناعة الاسطنبات من البداية أظن أنه صعب بعض الشيئ

وفقك الله


----------



## tito_155 (19 يناير 2012)

أخي طالما أردت فسوف تستطيع صنعها أن شاء الله ونحن سنساعدك فقط توكل على الله وأبدأ ولكن أنتظر إلى أن ننتهي من الدروس إن شاء الله لتكون ملم بكل شئ
ما نوع الأسطمبات أخي التي تريد صناعتها ؟ لأنك ستحتاج إلى مواصفات خاصة لصنع الأسطمبات ليست هذه الماكينة ولكنك تحتاج إلى الحفر بالشرارة ولكن فكرة تستحق الدراسة
أما المكونات فكما ذكرت ولكن أضف على ذلك أليه التحريك في المحاور وهي الريلز والبول سكرو مثلا 
وفقك الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه
[/quote]
اولا انا بشكرك كتير اخى احمد على ردك السريع على ولا تعرف مدى سعادتى بردك
تانيا بخصوص الاستمباط انا بصنع استمباط قطع غيار عادتنا تكون من اللا مونيوم والانتيمون ونادرا البلاستيك
دائما الاسطمباط صغيره الحجم واخيرا انا بشكرك كتير اخى احمد


----------



## tito_155 (19 يناير 2012)

اولا اخى زملكاوى انابشكرك لتواصلك معى 
تانيا اريد منك ما اسم هذه الماكينات واين اجدها ويا ريت متوسط اسعار المستعمل لو عندك فكره اكون شاكر 
ثالثا انا اريد صنع هذه الماكينه بنفسى وانت تعرف ما مدى الفرحه عندما تحلم بشىء وتنفذه بنفسك
وانت لا تعلم ما مدى حبى لهذا المجال ولو عرفت ما هى صنعتى اساسا ستتعجب اكثر 
وانى دخلت هذا المجال من اربع سنوات فقط والحمد لله 
رابعا انا ان شاء الله هحاول انفذ ماكينة بسيطه بمساعدتكم طبعا وبعد كده اتفادى الاخطاء فى تنفيذ الكبيره
وبدا اول خطوه واشتريت مواتير استيبر صغيره بتاعت ماكينه تصوير و مستنى استكمال الموضوع علشان اكمل معاكم
اشكرك اخى زملكاوى على التواصل وافادتك لى


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 يناير 2012)

*Stepper driver*

بسم الله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه
والصلاة والسلام على حبيبه وحبيبنا سيدنا محمد أبن عبد الله
أما بعد
أولا أود أن أعتذر عن تأخري
ثانيا سننهي اليوم الجزء الأول من الدروس في مرحلة الإعداد لنبدأ بعد ذلك في التصميم بإذن الله وسنتكلم اليوم عن دائرة تشغيل المحرك الخطوي (STEPPER DRIVER ) 







كما علمنا من قبل أن المحرك الخطوي هو محرك DC لكنه عاقل أي ينفذ الأمر الصادر له على شكل إشارة كهربية على أحد ملفاته في الجزء الثابت وهنا يأتي دور الدرايفر حيث يقوم بترجمة تلك الأوامر القادمة من دائر الموائمة أو الأنترفيس على شكل تيار كهربي مستمر نبضات كهربية متتابعة ثم يقوم بتوزيعها على الملفات بالتتابع على حسب إتجاه التيار وعلى حسب طريقة التوصيل 







ففي هذه الدائرة مثلا نجد أن الترانزيستورات T1 , T2 , T3 , T4 TIP120 تعمل كمفاتيح SWITCHES لتقوم بتوصيل كل ملف في الموتور على حدة وبتزامن معين على حسب الأمر القادم لها من PIC microcontroller والتي تعمل على إعطاء أمر فتح أو غلق للترانزيستور عن طريق ال IC4050 والتي تعمل على صقل الأمر بالتيار المناسب 5VDC

ومن خلال برمجة ال PIC يمكن التحكم في طريقة التوصيل UNIPOLAR , BIPOLAR للتحكم في الخطوة إذا كانت خطوة كاملة أو نصف خطوة وبالتالي التحكم في السرعة والعزم
وبقى أن نعرف أن الدايودات التي تلي الترانزيستورات تعمل كحماية للترانزيستور من أرتداد التيار وهي مدمجة به 

ومن هنا نفهم أن دائرة الدرايفر يمكن من خلالها أن :
1- التحكم ي إتجاه دوران الموتور 
2- التحكم في سرعة الموتور 
3- التحكم في عزم الموتور

ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الدائرة وبرمجة ال PIC أضغط هنا
ومنتظر لإضافات الإخوة المتخصصين
ونسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمن ما ينفعنا وأن يزيدنا علما


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> ومن هنا نفهم أن دائرة الدرايفر يمكن من خلالها أن :
> 1- التحكم ي إتجاه دوران الموتور
> 2- التحكم في سرعة الموتور
> 3- التحكم في عزم الموتور



معذرة أخي، لم أفهم هذه النقطة؟
هل في المحرك الخطوي نتحكم في الموضع؟ أم في العزم؟ أم في السرعة؟؟؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أخي، لم أفهم هذه النقطة؟
> هل في المحرك الخطوي نتحكم في الموضع؟ أم في العزم؟ أم في السرعة؟؟؟


 نستطيع أخي التحكم في الثلاثة معا 
فالسرعة على حسب التيار وعلى حسب طريقة التوصيلunipolar أسرع من bipolar
وكذلك العزم عن يمكن التحكم به من خلال طريقة التوصيل فعلى عكس السرعة bipolar أكثر عزما من unipolar
والإتجاه على حسب التيار الداخل إلى الدائرة فمن ثم تخرج الإشارة إلى الإتجاه المناسب ويثبت الموضع مع إيقاف التيار الداخل


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> نستطيع أخي التحكم في الثلاثة معا
> فالسرعة على حسب التيار وعلى حسب طريقة التوصيلunipolar أسرع من bipolar
> وكذلك العزم عن يمكن التحكم به من خلال طريقة التوصيل فعلى عكس السرعة bipolar أكثر عزما من unipolar
> والإتجاه على حسب التيار الداخل إلى الدائرة فمن ثم تخرج الإشارة إلى الإتجاه المناسب ويثبت الموضع مع إيقاف التيار الداخل



معذرة لا أفهم
التحكم كما نفهمه كمهندسين يعني أن أعطي أمرا للنظام، وعلى النظام تنفيذ هذا الأمر
وبالتالي معنى أن أتحكم في العزم (حسب فهمي للعبارة) أن أعطي أمرا للمحرك بأن يعطيني 5 نيوتن.متر (مثلا) فيعطيني 5 نيوتن.متر
فهل هذا ما تقصده؟
أم ماذا تقصد؟


----------



## ahmed es (23 يناير 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303791&page=7#ixzz1k8hkVem3
> 
> معذرة أخي، لم أفهم هذه النقطة؟
> هل في المحرك الخطوي نتحكم في الموضع؟ أم في العزم؟ أم في السرعة؟؟؟



انت لا تتحكم فى شئ غير الموضع والسرعة أو العجلة ( وذلك عن معدخل خروج النبضات من دائرة التحكم يمكن ان تكون ثابتة التردد ومن هنا تتحكم فى سرعة ثابتة أو ان تخرج فى تردد يتغير مع الزمن وبذلك تتحكم فى العجلة ) اما العزم فجميع الدرايفرات تحاول الوصول الى العزم الأقصى للمحرك فى السرعات العالية وهذا يعتمد على جودة الدرايفر وجهد ال supply


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 يناير 2012)

أسف أخي إن كنت أسأت الشرح ولكن ليس هذا المقصود فأنا أقصد بالتحكم هنا زيادة العزم أو نقصانة على حسب طريقة التوصيل
وإن كنت ماتقصده من الممكن تحقيقه أيضا ولكن بدوائر متتطورة ومعقدة وكما تعرف فالعزم دائما على علاقة عكسية بالسرعة


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخي على التوضيح
وبالمناسبة، العزم ليس بالضرورة علاقة عكسية بالسرعة، ولكن هذه قصة أخرى
المهم، أظن أنني فهمت الآن ماذا تقصد


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> شكرا أخي على التوضيح
> وبالمناسبة، العزم ليس بالضرورة علاقة عكسية بالسرعة، ولكن هذه قصة أخرى
> المهم، أظن أنني فهمت الآن ماذا تقصد


وشكرا لك أيضا على الملحوظة أخي
وفعلا ليس بالضرورة ولكن مع تثبيت المكونات فلا يمكنك الحصول على الأثنين معا


----------



## ahmed es (23 يناير 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303791&page=7#ixzz1k8q8ySFg
> 
> أسف أخي إن كنت أسأت الشرح ولكن ليس هذا المقصود فأنا أقصد بالتحكم هنا زيادة العزم أو نقصانة على حسب طريقة التوصيل


التحكم الآلى يعنى ان المتحكم يعطى لك الإمكانية من خلال اوامر غير يدوية للتحكم فى الخرج

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303791&page=7#ixzz1k8qSAb5r



> وإن كنت ماتقصده من الممكن تحقيقه أيضا ولكن بدوائر متتطورة ومعقدة وكما تعرف فالعزم دائما على علاقة عكسية بالسرعة


لا يوجد درايفرات تستخدم للتحكم فى العزم فهذه فكرة سيئة ولا يمكن تطبيقها

فمثلا تخيل انك اعطيت امرا للدرايفر ليخرج عزم 1 نيوتن متر وكان عزم الحمل اكبر من ذلك فستتسبب فى جعل الحمل يتحرك بعجلة تقصيرية حتى يقف

الأصل دائما ان تتحكم فى السرعة ويقوم المحرك بإخراج اى عزم يلزم وفى اى إتجاه للإبقاء على هذه السرعة


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> لا يوجد درايفرات تستخدم للتحكم فى العزم فهذه فكرة سيئة ولا يمكن تطبيقها
> 
> فمثلا تخيل انك اعطيت امرا للدرايفر ليخرج عزم 1 نيوتن متر وكان عزم الحمل اكبر من ذلك فستتسبب فى جعل الحمل يتحرك بعجلة تقصيرية حتى يقف
> 
> الأصل دائما ان تتحكم فى السرعة ويقوم المحرك بإخراج اى عزم يلزم وفى اى إتجاه للإبقاء على هذه السرعة



لا أريد أن نخرج كثيرا عن موضوع النقاش، الذي هو أساسا عن تصميم وبناء ماكينة سي إن سي
ولكن أحب أن أرد على هذه النقطة بأن هذا الكلام صحيح إلى حد ما
ولكن ليس بالضرورة
فالأمر يعتمد أساسا على التطبيق
فمن ناحية كثير من درايفرات المحركات السرفو تسمح بالتحكم في العزم
ومن ناحية أخرى هناك تطبيقات تتطلب التحكم في العزم، وأنا في عملي أحتاج أحيانا أن أجعل المحركات تعمل بنظام التحكم في العزم
ولكن أتفق مع أخ أحمد إس أن تطبيقات كهذه ربما تكون نادرة، وفي معظم التطبيقات لا نحتاج لهذا
وكذلك أتفق معه في خطورة هذا الأمر
وبالفعل حدث في عملي مرتين أن تسبب تشغيل المحرك بنظام التحكم في العزم أن حدثت مشاكل، منها مرة تحطمت الماكينة بسبب إدخال قيمة خاطئة في أمر العزم، وبالتالي من يتحكم في العزم عليه أن يأخذ احتياطات أمان عالية


----------



## ahmed es (23 يناير 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2551372#post2551372#ixzz1k8zdrrfm
> 
> فمن ناحية كثير من درايفرات المحركات السرفو تسمح بالتحكم في العزم
> ومن ناحية أخرى هناك تطبيقات تتطلب التحكم في العزم، وأنا في عملي أحتاج أحيانا أن أجعل المحركات تعمل بنظام التحكم في العزم
> ...


 أحيان اخرى تستخدم كحلقة تحكم داخلية لكن لا احبذها خارجيا لكن:-
آسف على الخروج عن الموضوع أكملوا

انا عندى الخبرجة فى الإجزاء الإلكترونية وأى مساعدة انا موجود


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2012)

بخصوص إمكانية تشغيل المحرك في نظام التحكم في العزم، فهذا ممكن، وفي المرفقات تجدون هذا بوضوح في نوعين من الدرايفر، وهما ريكسروت وكلمورجن، وهذان النوعان هما ما أتعامل معهما في عملي بالإضافة لزيمنس، وهو أيضا يسمح بالتحكم في العزم، ولكن لم أقم بعمل سكرين شوت منه

في المرفق الخاص بكلمورجن تجد أنظمة تشغيل الدرايف بأعلى الشاشة على اليمين، وفيها نظامان للعزم
وفي المرفق الخاص بريكسروت تجد قائمة بأنظمة التشغيل، وأولهم هو العزم

ما أريد قوله، أن هذا ممكن
ولكن تطبيقاته محدودة جدا، ويجب الاهتمام بمعامل أمان عالي، لأن الخروج عن السيطرة قد يؤدي لمشاكل كبيرة (كما حدث معي بالفعل)
وفي جميع الأحوال، هذا النظام لا يناسب ماكينات السي إن سي، والتي يدور حولها الحوار في هذا الموضوع


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> وبقى أن نعرف أن الدايودات التي تلي الترانزيستورات تعمل كحماية للترانزيستور من أرتداد التيار وهي مدمجة به



السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا أخ أحمد
ولي إضافة صغيرة لكل من يرغب في تنفيذ دائرة الدرايف بنفسه...
ليست كل الترانزيستورات بها دايود مدمج
لذا على كل من يستعمل ترانزيستور أن يطالع الداتا شيت ليتأكد، هل به دايود مدمج أم لا
فإن لم يكن به، فربما سيكون عليه إضافة الدايود بنفسه للدائرة


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 يناير 2012)

لا يمكنني إلا أن أقول أن هذا نقاش علمي رائع وعلى مستوى عالي
وشكرا لأخي زملكاوي وأخي أحمد وأتمنى دائما مثل هذه الملحوظات القيمة والإضافات الرائعة فلن يكون هذا الموضوع مكتمل إلا بمثل تلك الإضافات​


----------



## ايوب طاطي (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخواني و اخواتي الفضلاءكي لا اطيل اخوكم في الله ايوب من المغرب حصلت على دبلوم تقني في الصناعة الميكانكية و درست دورة في برمجة الة سنس اردت ان اصنع ماكينة سنس و ارضت ان استفيد منكم كس اصنع هاذه الا لة من مواد بسيطة ورخيصة الاثمان ارجوا ان افيدكم فيما اعلم


----------



## ahmed es (23 يناير 2012)

> وبقى أن نعرف أن الدايودات التي تلي الترانزيستورات تعمل كحماية للترانزيستور من أرتداد التيار وهي مدمجة به


هناك ملاحظة أخرى هذه الدائرة ستكون بطيئة كالسلحفاة فى تحريك الموتور فالإضافة للعزم الذى فقدته من كونها unipolar لا ستطيع ان ترفع الجهد وبالتالى ستكون مرتبط بالثابت الزمنى لملفات الموتور 
لا يوجد اى current regulation فى الدائرة
الدائرة تستخدم supply واحد وإيضا تستخدم microcontroller للتحكم فى المواتير بدون عزل إن لم يكن المتحكم noise immune فستخده يقوم بإخراج اشارات مضحكة

فى المرفقات ستجد دائرة درايفر للستيبر موتور الدائرة من تصميمى لم اجربها إلا مرة واحدة صنعت منها 3 نسخ للمشروع فى الفيديو التالى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJP1iWa-TBo&feature=g-upl&context=G209f39dAUAAAAAAABAA

كان جهد التغزية 12 فولت لكن انا شبه متأكد ان رفعته الى 30 الى 40 فولت ستزداد السرعة كثيرا

لكن الحمل على المحرك كان كبير جدا لدرجة انى لم استطع تحريك مدخل صندوك التروث بمفك بلدى وقتها واستطاع قيادة المحرك بسرعة 120 RPM وخرج 6 نيوتن متر

قريبا سأقوم بتصميم درايفر افضل بسرعات أعلى

أحببت فقط المشاركة


----------



## ايوب طاطي (23 يناير 2012)

اخواني عندما كنت اتصفح الانترنت ابحت عن مشروع صناعة الة سنس وجدت هاذا التصميم الميكانيكي لالة سنس فوجدته بسيطا ويمكن استعمال ماواد رخيصة الثمن لصنع القطع الميكانيكية http://www.4shared.com/office/-ZPAntcJ/Router.html


----------



## ايوب طاطي (23 يناير 2012)

اعذروني فلا اعرف كيفية ارفاق الملفات


----------



## AHMED.FA (24 يناير 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> هناك ملاحظة أخرى هذه الدائرة ستكون بطيئة كالسلحفاة فى تحريك الموتور فالإضافة للعزم الذى فقدته من كونها unipolar لا ستطيع ان ترفع الجهد وبالتالى ستكون مرتبط بالثابت الزمنى لملفات الموتور
> لا يوجد اى current regulation فى الدائرة
> الدائرة تستخدم supply واحد وإيضا تستخدم microcontroller للتحكم فى المواتير بدون عزل إن لم يكن المتحكم noise immune فستخده يقوم بإخراج اشارات مضحكة
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك أخي ومرحبا بمشاركتك الرائعة 
أنا معك هذه الدائرة لا تصلح لأن نعمل بها ولكني أدرجتها فقط للشرح عليها لبساطتها فنحن في مرحلة فهم أجزاء الماكينة وعندما نبدأ بالتصميم سنحتاجك أكيد لتصمم لنا دائرة درايفر مناسبة لعملنا 
وأنا أرى أن دائرتك أكثر من رائعة 
ونحتاج المزيد من إضافاتك


----------



## h_s0404 (24 يناير 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز جداا ويحتوى على المشاركات والنقاشات البنائة وهذا هوا المطلوب بدلا من عبارات الشكر التى لا تفيد ومن اجل هذا ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتصميم درايفر مميز بعد انتهائى من دراستة


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يناير 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> الموضوع ممتاز جداا ويحتوى على المشاركات والنقاشات البنائة وهذا هوا المطلوب بدلا من عبارات الشكر التى لا تفيد ومن اجل هذا ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتصميم درايفر مميز بعد انتهائى من دراستة



ما المقصود بكلمة مميز؟


----------



## h_s0404 (24 يناير 2012)

كيف حالك اخ زملكاوى

المقصود بكلمة مميز ان يكون الدريفر يجمع بين القوة والسرعة وانا اعلم ان هذين المعادلتين من الصعب ان يجتمعو مع بعض ولكنى احاول فقط وبمعنى اخر اريد سرعة المحرك وفى نفس الوقت بدون فقدان العزم .


----------



## h_s0404 (24 يناير 2012)

اهلا اخ زملكاوى .

فقط كنت اقصد بكلمة مميز باننى اقوم بدراسة خوزرمية او ديناميكة خواص الدرايفر بحيث استطيع ان اتوصل الى صغرة تمكنى من عمل درايفر يجعل الموتور قادر على الدوران بسرعة دون فقدان العزم وانا اعلم جيدا ان هذين المعادلتين مضادين بعضهم لبعض ولكن فقط انا احاول .وكنت اريد منك اخى زملكاوى ان اعرف تخصصك وان كان بالامكان ان نتعاون للوصول الى نتائج مرضية والله الموفق.


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يناير 2012)

أخ h، شكرا على ثقتك
تخصصي هو ميكاترونكس
وبخصوص التعاون فمعذرة، تطوير دريفرات للمحركات الخطوية خارج نطاق اهتمامي في الوقت الحالي
كما أنني ليس لدي خبرة في المحركات الخطوية
وخطتي أنني إن احتجت استعمالها، فسأستعملها كمستخدم عادي
بمعنى أشتري المحرك، وأشتري الدرايف وأوصلهما
أما التطوير فليس في خطتي، على الأقل في الوقت الحالي
وفقك الله فيما تسعى إليه


----------



## h_s0404 (25 يناير 2012)

الاخ زملكاوى اشكرك واحب ان اقول لك انك من الاعضاء النشطاء .كما اشكر الاخ الفاضل احمد صاحب الموضوع واشكر كل من اشترك بلموضوع واضاف معلومة . وانا اؤكد اننى استفدت من هذا الموضوع وعلملت معلومات كثيرة ما كنت اعرف عنها شيىء. وادعوا الله ان يوفقنا جميعا .​


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 يناير 2012)

*أريد صناعة cnc router*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سنبدأ اليوم إن شاء الله أول خطوة في صناعة روتر 
وبعد ما نقول لأنفسنا " أريد صناعة روتر " فنكن بذلك بدأنا فعلا أول خطوة وسيتبادر في أذهاننا العديد والعديد من الأسئلة 
- ما حجمها؟






- ما شكلها ؟






- ما المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الهيكل؟






- كيف نصنع الهيكل؟
- ما شكل المحاور الثلاثة ؟











- ماذا سنستخدم في الحركة الخطية في المحاور الثلاثة ( بول سكرو أم جنزير وتروس أم سيكفي مسمار عادي ) ؟
- ما مواصفات البول سكرو إذا أخترناه ؟
- ماذا سنستخدم للبيرنج في المحاور الثلاثة ؟












- ما مواصفات موتور الروتر الرئيسي ( spindle ) ?
- هل سنستخدم سيرفو موتور أم ستيبر موتور ؟
- ما قدرة ومواصفات الستيبر إذا وقع عليه الأختيار ؟
- وهل سنصنع دائرة الدرايفر بأنفسنا أم نشتريه ؟
- وكيف نعرف مواصفات الدرايفر المراد ؟
- وماذا عن الإنترفيس ؟
- ثم ما البرنامج الذي سنستخدمة ؟
- ولن ننسى الكابلات ومفاتيح الليميت والهوم وما إلى ذلك ؟
والكثير والكثير من الأسئلة ولكن مع الإجابة عليها فأنت بذلك قد أنهيت التصميم ومعنى التصميم الجيد وعدم تفويت أي نقطة أنك ستصنع ماكينة جيدة تؤدي المطلوب منها على أكمل وجه إن شاء الله
ولكن وقبل أن نجيب على تلك الأسئلة لابد وأن تجيب أنت على هذه الأسئلة 
- لماذا تريد صناعة روتر بنفسك ؟ للكسب منه أم للهواية أم للمتعة أم لمجرد مشروع مكلف به
- ما المطلوب من الماكينة ؟ نوع الشغلة وحجمها وسرعة إجرائها 






- هل الدقة عامل أساسي أم يمكن الإستغناء عنها ؟





- ماذا عن الشكل ؟ هل تريدشكل جمالي أم مجرد ماكينة






- التكلفة ؟ ما حد التكلفة ؟

وبما أنني من أريد أن أصنع الروتر فأنا سأجيب
- أريد أن أصنع روتر للكسب منه بالإضافة للمتعة من صناعة شئ بنفسي ( وفي هذه الحالة لابد وأن نشتري أي برنامج له حماية )
- المطلوب من الماكينة الحفر على الخشب والرخام ( الأحجار ) بحجم 1م*1م
- وبما أنها ستستخدم للمكسب المادي فالدقة والسرعة عاملان أساسيان
- يستحسن أن يكون شكلها مميز وجميل بشرط ألا يتعارض ذلك مع وظيفتها الأساسية وألا يزيد من تكلفتها
- بالنسبة للتكلفة أكيد لابد وأن تكون أقل من المباعة بالنصف على الأقل ليستحق الأمر العناء

وسنبدأ غدا أن شاء الله في وضع اللبنة الأولى 

اللهم أنفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وزدناعلما


----------



## h_s0404 (28 يناير 2012)

استاذ احمد كيف حالك

اذا تكرمت اريد اعرف اين يباع guide profile وBall Screw لانى اتصلت باحد فروع skf ولم اجدهم عندة واريد ان اعرف هل هم موجدين بشارع الجمهورية واين عنوانهم ارجو افادتى وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## foursim (1 فبراير 2012)

مشروع رائع وانا شغال فيه دلوقتى فى سنه التخرج بس بعمل اربع محاور واتمنى التوفيق فى المشروع 
اما بخصوص الشرح رائع ومفيد وارجو المواصله حتى استفيد منه


----------



## ahmed es (1 فبراير 2012)

http://ram-e-shop.com/oscmax/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_230

فتيل لوكنت تريد الجديد


----------



## النجار2 (8 فبراير 2012)

لماذا توقف الموضع يا باشمهندس؟ والله احسبه خير موضوع فى المنتدى

ارجوا من الله ان تكون بألف خير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 فبراير 2012)

أنا في غاية الأسف أحبتي في الله لشدة أنشغالي 
وأحتسبة أن يكون في صالح الإسلام والمسلمين وأسألكم إخوتي الدعوات
وفي القريب العاجل بإذن الله سوف أتابع الموضوع


----------



## النجار2 (11 فبراير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> أنا في غاية الأسف أحبتي في الله لشدة أنشغالي
> وأحتسبة أن يكون في صالح الإسلام والمسلمين وأسألكم إخوتي الدعوات
> وفي القريب العاجل بإذن الله سوف أتابع الموضوع



اعانك الله اخى فى انتظارك ان كام لنا عمر


----------



## يحيى يحيى (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا احمد بارك الله فيك 
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## يوهشام (12 فبراير 2012)

مشاريع رائعة بارك الله لكم في هذا المجهود


----------



## engalikhalil (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لكم في هذا العمل الرائع باذن الله انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي cnc router PCB استفت كثيرا منكم وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتكم وباذن الله اذا كان باقي عمر بعد الانتهاء من المشروح اشرحه لكم 
وللمعرفه انا صنعت جميع الاجزاء الميكانيكيه والاليكترونيه منها driver motor بجوده عاليه وفقكم الله ادعو لي بان انتهي من هذا المشروع علي خير


----------



## المرادى (16 فبراير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> أنا في غاية الأسف أحبتي في الله لشدة أنشغالي
> وأحتسبة أن يكون في صالح الإسلام والمسلمين وأسألكم إخوتي الدعوات
> وفي القريب العاجل بإذن الله سوف أتابع الموضوع




اعانك الله ووفقك وسدد خطاك
تستحق المتابعه والشكر سيدى
حتى نكمل الموضوع ننتظرك بشغف
تحياتى ودعائى بالتوفيق


----------



## AHMED.FA (19 فبراير 2012)

*أختيار شكل التصميم*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد أبن عبد الله
أعتذر مجددا أخوتي عن التأخير وأستكمل بكم بإذن الله مشروعنا 
ولقد توصلنا بحمد الله إلى مرحلة التصميم
شكل التصميم : 




1- ذات الطاولة المتحركة :











هذا النوع هو الأقل إنتشارا . فهذا النوع مناسب للمشغولات الصغيرة كالبوردات أو ما إلى ذلك . وفيه نجد أن الجزء المتحرك في المحور X هو الطاولة وبذلك يكون الحمل خفيف جدا إذ أنه لا داعي لتحريك الحامل مما يسمح لنا بإستخدام محرك صغير وكذلك بيرنج صغير وبالتالي تقليل الإهتزازات إلى أقل ما يمكن وزيادة الدقة 
لهذا فهو مناسب جدا للشغلات الصغيرة والدقيقة 

2- ذات الحامل المتحرك :​










على العكس من النوع السابق ففي هذا النوع فالطاولة ثابتة والجزء المتحرك هو الحامل ونفهم من ذلك أننا غير مقيدين بحجم معين وهو النوع الشائع والذي نعرفه جميعا وغالبا هو النوع الذي يريد كلنا صنعة . ولكن يجب أن نأحذ في عين الأعتبار أن هذا النوع معقد قليلا عن النوع السابق في التصميم .
أنا سأختار النوع الثاني لأنه المناسب لي من حيث الحجم وتعدد المهام

وسننتقل الأن إلى النقطة الثانية في تحديد شكل ماكينتنا وهي 
مساحة منطقة التشغيل ( cutting area ) أو طول المشوار :





هذه هي المساحة التي تستطيع الماكينة أن تعمل فيها أو بمعنى أخر المساحة التي يستطيع الإيندميل أن يصل إليها في محور x , y 
ملحوظة : ليست كل مساحة الطاولة يستطيع الإيند ميل أن يصل إليها .
من المؤكد أننا كلنا نريد أكبر مساحة ممكنة مما يمكننا من العمل بحرية أكبر ولكن يجب أن نأخذ بعين الأعتبار أننا مقيدون بثلاثة أشياء أساسية ( ألية الجر أو البول سكرو - البيرنج والمواتير ) فطبعا كلما أردنا أن نكبر مساحة منطقة العمل أي بذلك نريد أن نزيد من طول المحوري x , y أي زيادة طول وقطر البول سكرو أو أستخدام جريدة مسننة أو جنزير بدلا من البول سكرو أي سنختار نوع ألية الجر طبقا للطول المحدد وكذلك سنضطر لزيادة طول البيرنج مما يزيد من الكلفة 
ومن الممكن أيضا ألا نجد المقاسات المناسبة 
ونصيحتي : إذا كنت لا تعرف مساحة منطقة التشغيل من خلال معرفتك بالشغلات التي صممت الماكينة من أجلها أن تعرف أولا المتوافر من ألية الجر والبيرنج وأسعارها ودعها هي التي تحدد لك مساحة التشغيل طبقا لما هو متوافر وطبقا لإمكانياتك المادية .
ولكن ليس أقل من اللازم وسنحدد فيما بعد بالتفصيل كيفية حسابات المطلوب من المكونات 

الحجم الكلي للماكينة :
ويتحدد بناء على تحديد النقطة السابقة أي بناء على تحديد مساحة منطقة التشغيل وبالتالي تزيد حجم الماكينة على تلك المساحة القليل من كل إتجاه

دقة الماكينة :
بالطبع كلنا نريد أن نجصل على أعلى دقة ممكنة وخصوصا أننا هنا نصمم ماكينة تجارية أي نريد منها الكسب ولإتقان ما ننتج لابد من الحصول على أعلى دقة ممكنة .
ولكن هناك معادلة ويجب أن نحلها فالدقة تعتمد على أكثر من عامل وهي المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الماكينة سواء المصنع منها جسم الماكينة سواء أكانت حديد أو خشب أو ألية الجر أو البيرنج وحتى المواتير ودوائر الدرايفر والأنترفيس والموتور الرئيسي وحتى الإيندميل
فكلما كانت المواد المستخدة في صناعة الماكينة أغلى كلما أعطتنا نتائج أعلى دقة 
فمثلا صناعة جسم الماكينة من الحديد يختلف عن صناعته من الأخشاب وكذلك فإن إستخدام بيرينج جيد به ماص للإهتزازات وكفائته عالية في التزليق غير أستخدام أخر كفائته أقل 
ولكن لا يكن مقياسك فقط السعر لأن معدومي الضمير من التجار كثيرون ممن يعتمدون على هذه الخاصية ولكن أطلب منك أن تعرف ماذا تشتري فمثلا البول سكرو. الخامة المصنعة منه وما خصائصها وهل القطر المطلوب بالطول المطلوب سيحدث أنحناء أم لا
وسنتعرض لهذا كله أن شاء الله فيما بعد
وهذا يؤدي بنا على عامل أيضا أساسي في الدقة وهو التوصيف الصحيح للمكونات فمثلا في المثال سابق عن البول سكرو فلا يصح أن نشتري بول سكرو بقطر 16مم وطول 3م مثلا فنجد عن تركيبه أن أن به إنحناء ولكم أن تتخيلوا ماذا سيحدث جراء ذلك 
وأيضا لا ينبغي أن نشتري محرك 8 أمبير ثم نشتري له درايفر 5 أمبير سنجد أن الدرايفر يصلح لصنع شاي من درجة حرارته وبالتالي سندخل في مشاكل فقد الخطوات مما يؤدي إلى تشويه الشغلة أو على الأقل قلة دقتها 
نستخلص مما سبق أن عامل الدقة يعتمد على :
أ - مكونات جيدة 
ب- توصيف جيد للمكونات والخامات 
ج - تصميم جيد






الخامات والمواد المستخدة :
يمكن أن تصنع الماكينة من أي مادة مثل الخشب , MDF , البلاستيك , الحديد , الأليومنيوم أو أي شئ أخر 
ويوجد أكثر من عامل أو مقياس يتحدد عليه أختيارنا للمواد المستخدمة سبق وأن ذكرنا منهم واحد وهو عامل الدقة مع أنه بتصميم جيد يمكن لماكينة مصنوعة من الخشب تعطي نتائج أحسن من أخرى مصنعة من الحديد ولكن لصلابة مواد عن مواد أخرى فعندما يجتمع تصميم جيد مع خامة صلبة تعطي أفضل نتائج 
وعامل أخر وهو السعر فليس فقط سعر المواد ولكن سعر تشغيل تلك المواد فبالتأكيد قص وتجميع الخشب ليس كسعر قص ولحام الحديد
وأيضا التصميم . فبالتأكيد تصميم ماكينة مصنوعة من الخشب غير التي مصنوعة من الأليومنيوم أو الحديد وذلك لسببين الأول أن تجميع الأجزاء وربطها ببعضها يختلف من مادة وأخرى وكذلك القوى التي تستطيع كل مادة تحملها تختلف عن الأخرى 

وأيضا الشغلات التي سوف تقوم الماكينة بعملها فغير المنطقى أن نصنع ماكينة من الخشب وسنقوم بالحفر على الحديد أو الرخام مثلا بها فلا يفل الحديد إلا الحديد 

الأدوات :





بالطبع بناء على أختيار المادة التي ستصنع منها الماكينة سيتحدد عليها العدة 
ولكنها ليست مقياس ولا تدعها تكون عائق أمامك فهنا من صنع ماكينة بمنشار يدوي ومثقاب يدوي وأعطت نتائج مذهلة فالسر أن تعلم كيف توظف عدتك كما ينبغي

التكلفة !!!!! :




بالطبع نحن نقرأ هذا الموضوع الأن لهذه النقطة 
وهو العامل الأساسي الذي يحدد ويحجم بعضنا إن لم يكن كلنا وإلا كنا قد أشترينا واحدة جاهزة - وريحنا دماغنا -
بالنسبة لي فأنا أتمنى أن أشتري أعلى مكونات لتعطيني أحسن نتائج ولكن ما باليد حيلة 
ومن رأيي أن نبدأ من هنا فأول شئ تصنعه هو أن تمسك بورقة وقلم وتنزل إلى السوق بعد أن تحدد المكونات وتكتب سعر كل شئ ومن ثم تذهب للبيت لتحدد مواصفات ماكينتك بناء على إمكانياتك المادية وبناء على ما يمكنك الإستغناء عنه 
وإليك خريطة يمكنك الأستدلال بها وهي ما أقوم به أنا شخصيا 
حاول أن تجعل أكبر التكلفة في ثلاثة أشياء أساسية الستيبر والبول سكرو والبيرنج بالترتيب
فمثلا يمكنك شراء الصامولة بالبلي فقط وخذهم إلى ورشة خراطة لصناعة الفتيل عليهم .
ويمكنك صناعة عجل ليعمل مكان البيرنج وستعطيك نتائج مقبولة 
أما باقي المكونات فيمكنك التلاعب بها 
فمثلا يمكنك الذهاب للسبتيه لتشتري خامات خردة يمكنك توظيفها في صناعة الجسم 
ويمكنك أيضا بمعرفة أحد أصدقائك المهتمين بالإلكترونيات أو مهندسين إلكترونيات أن تقوم بتنزيل دوائر للدرايفرات والأنترفيس وصناعتها يدويا ( ولكن ليست دون المواصفات ) 
وأخر نصيحتي لك إن كنت ستستخدم الماكينة في أغراض تجارية فتحرى الحلال في الملكيات الفكرية من برامج ووثائق على الإنترنت
ألا هل بلغت اللهم فأشهد
ولنا بقية إن شاء الله

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما


----------



## ABDELATIF1 (20 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303791&page=2#ixzz1mtoFG993

​* 
بارك الله فيك وزاده الله علما ووفقق لما تحب وترضاه 
لقد امتعتني بشرحك الجميع اخي 
كما انني نتشوق للدرس القادم بارك الله فيه 
يعطيك العافيه*


----------



## النجار2 (20 فبراير 2012)

بلا شك افضل موضوع عربى عن السى ان سى وأوفى موضوع ايضا جزيت خيرا سيدى استمر انا فى شوق للمزيد


----------



## AHMED.FA (21 فبراير 2012)

لا أعرف ما يمكنني أن أقول أخوتي أمام تلك الردود الرائعة والتي تملأني أصرار وعزيمة على أن أبذل قصارى جهدي لأخرجه لكم أحسن ما يمكن وكل ما يملأ قلبي فرحا و سرورا أن ينتفع بهذا الموضوع أحد ما .
ونسأل الله أن ينفع بنا الإسلام والمسلمين وأن يستخدمنا ولا يستبدلنا


----------



## شعبان عيد (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى وزادك من علمه ونفعك ونفع الامة الاسلامية ان شاء الله


----------



## رضا فاروق عبد (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم احمد وجعلة الله فى ميان حسناتك ..
ثانيا .. أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يفتح عليك من واسع علمة ورحمتة ..
اخيراً .. منتظرين منك ان شاء الله المزيد .. وأن
تقوم باستكمال باقى الموضوع .. وأكون شاكر ليك جداً ...
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علماً .. أمين ياب العالمين


----------



## رضا فاروق عبد (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم احمد وجعلة الله فى ميان حسناتك ..
ثانيا .. أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يفتح عليك من واسع علمة ورحمتة ..
اخيراً .. منتظرين منك ان شاء الله المزيد .. وأن
تقوم باستكمال باقى الموضوع .. وأكون شاكر ليك جداً ...
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علماً .. أمين ياب العالمين


----------



## h_s0404 (27 فبراير 2012)

دائم متميز مهندسنا القـدير احمـد.
ادعـــو الله ان يجعل عمــلك هــذا فى ميــــــــــــزان حســناتك وان يزيدك مــن علـــــــــمه


----------



## koki4life (1 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .........*

لو سمحت أريد أن أعرف هل يمكن استخدام الدرايفر الموجود في الرابط التالي لعمل ماكينة CNC أم لا ........وشكرا

http://ram-e-shop.com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1514


----------



## deyaaj (1 مارس 2012)

موضوع جيد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ كوكي4 الرابط الذي رفعته به كارت انترفيس او بريكاوت بورد يقوم بالربط بين الحاسب وكروت الدرايفر وهو ليس درايفر يعني لا يصلح بمفرده لتشغيل المحركات من الحاسب بل يمكن الاستغناء عنه تماما وتوصيل الدرايفرات بالحاسب ولكن وظيفته هي الربط بين الحاسب والدرافرات وحماية الحاسب من اي خلل محتمل في كروت الدرايفر حتى لا يرجع الجهد العالي الذي تعمل عليه الدرايفرات إلى فتحة الطابعة فتدمر اللوحة الأم أو الموزر بورد الخاصه بالحاسب


----------



## koki4life (2 مارس 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ كوكي4 الرابط الذي رفعته به كارت انترفيس او بريكاوت بورد يقوم بالربط بين الحاسب وكروت الدرايفر وهو ليس درايفر يعني لا يصلح بمفرده لتشغيل المحركات من الحاسب بل يمكن الاستغناء عنه تماما وتوصيل الدرايفرات بالحاسب ولكن وظيفته هي الربط بين الحاسب والدرافرات وحماية الحاسب من اي خلل محتمل في كروت الدرايفر حتى لا يرجع الجهد العالي الذي تعمل عليه الدرايفرات إلى فتحة الطابعة فتدمر اللوحة الأم أو الموزر بورد الخاصه بالحاسب


 

شكرا لك ياباشمهندس طارق ........

ولكن هل الأفضل هو استخدام كارت انترفيس وشبك كروت درايفر عليه أم استخدام درايفر فقط وشبك المواتير به ..........لأن فارق السعر بين النظامين كبير .........علما بأن مواصفات الدرايفر مكتوب فيها أنه يحتوي علي انظمة للحماية أعتقد أنها كفيلة بحماية المازربورد من أي عطل ....

وشكرا لك ثانية


----------



## bersto (3 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*اشكركم جميعا علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ولدي استفسار
لقد صنعنا دايرة لتشغيل الاستيبر عن طريق بيك16f84a حيث كل موتور يستهلك 4 اطراف لذا استعملت 2 لثلاثة مواتير ويوجد امكانية لاستخدام الرابع وهو موصل مباشرة بالكمبيوتر عن طريق وصلة الباريل والسؤال لمتخصصي الالليكترونات هل في هذه الدائرة خطأ وما الافضل لحل هذه المشكلة *



*احب ان انوه ان اسعار مواتير الاستيبر غالية في وسط البلد لذا فلدي لكم البديل مستعد ان اورد مواتير الاستيبر الياباني والصيني مستعمل باسعار اقل ب 50% ولو مش مصدق كلمني وااكد لك حيث توصلت لتاجر معين يستطيع توريدها لي بسعر بسيط مقابل الكمية وانا سأاخد كمية واوزعهابسعر اقل من التجار المستغلين ويبقي افدت واستفدت *
:78::78::78::78::78::78:​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة للاخ كوكي4 مما لا شك فيه أن استخدام كارت انترفيس افضل بكثير من شبك الدرايفر مباشرة على الحاسب وأيضا آخر مره رأيت كارت الانترفيس عند شركة رام كان بحوالي 150 جنيه قد يكون سعره ارتفع نظرا لظروف البلاد حاليا ولكن حتى لو ارتفع فلن يتعدى 250 جنيه مثلا وهذا ليس فرق كبير كما يبدو لك أخي

ولكن اذا احترقت لوحة الحاسب الرئيسية لا قدر الله سيكون هذا الفارق لا يساوي شيء على الإطلاق في مقابل خسارة جهاز الحاسب والعطلة والوقت الضائع هذا مجرد رأي لك ان تأخذ به أو لا تلتفت إليه


----------



## koki4life (4 مارس 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بالنسبة للاخ كوكي4 مما لا شك فيه أن استخدام كارت انترفيس افضل بكثير من شبك الدرايفر مباشرة على الحاسب وأيضا آخر مره رأيت كارت الانترفيس عند شركة رام كان بحوالي 150 جنيه قد يكون سعره ارتفع نظرا لظروف البلاد حاليا ولكن حتى لو ارتفع فلن يتعدى 250 جنيه مثلا وهذا ليس فرق كبير كما يبدو لك أخي
> 
> ولكن اذا احترقت لوحة الحاسب الرئيسية لا قدر الله سيكون هذا الفارق لا يساوي شيء على الإطلاق في مقابل خسارة جهاز الحاسب والعطلة والوقت الضائع هذا مجرد رأي لك ان تأخذ به أو لا تلتفت إليه


 

فعلا كلام حضرتك صحيح ومنطقي ..لكني أقصد أن سعر درايفر به دائرة tb6560 في الخارج حوالي 50 دولار ....أما سعر درايفر خاص لكل محرك زائد كارت الانترفيس لن يقل عن 150 دولار ....:4:

بالنسبة للكمبيوتر ...سوف استخدم كمبيوتر رخيص نسبيا بصورة مبدئية علي سبيل التجربة ...:7:


----------



## rashdan (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد حاولت ان اصل لشركة skf ولكني لم استطع حيث انني من محافظة دمياط ولا اعرف كيف اصل اليها فهل يمكن مساعدتي في الوصول اليها.
واين تباع coupling في اي محل في شارع الجمهورية 
وشكرا


----------



## rashdan (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اسف للاطالة ولكن هل فعلا rail guide و ball screw موجودين في شركة skf بهذه الاسعار المذكورة في بداية الموضوع؟
وشكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (4 مارس 2012)

rashdan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد حاولت ان اصل لشركة skf ولكني لم استطع حيث انني من محافظة دمياط ولا اعرف كيف اصل اليها فهل يمكن مساعدتي في الوصول اليها.
> واين تباع coupling في اي محل في شارع الجمهورية
> وشكرا


 


rashdan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسف للاطالة ولكن هل فعلا rail guide و ball screw موجودين في شركة skf بهذه الاسعار المذكورة في بداية الموضوع؟
> وشكرا


 
للأسف شركة skf لم يعد يوجد عندها بول سكرو أو ريل وأتضح أنها كانت طلبية أحضروها ولم تباع لذلك بيعت بأسعار منخفضة 
ولا يوجد عندهم بضاعة حاضرة ولكن إذا أردت فسوف يستوردوها مخصوص لك ولكن بأسعار عالية جدا
والكوبلنج يباع عند أي شركة تبيع مسامير في شارع الجمهورية فهي كثير


----------



## rashdan (4 مارس 2012)

هل يوجد للريل بديل تكون كفاءته قريبة من كفاءة هذا الريل؟
واين تباع الجريدة المسننة؟
وما رايك في هذا الدرايفر
http://ram-e-shop.com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_64&products_id=1899
وشكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (4 مارس 2012)

rashdan قال:


> هل يوجد للريل بديل تكون كفاءته قريبة من كفاءة هذا الريل؟
> واين تباع الجريدة المسننة؟
> وما رايك في هذا الدرايفر
> http://ram-e-shop.com/oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?cpath=35_64&products_id=1899
> وشكرا


أخي يوجد بديل للريل أنا مصممة ستجد الصور في المرفقات وهو الحمد لله يعمل مثل الريل المشترى تماما 
والجريدة المسننة تباع في المصانع الحربية ولكنها غالية المتر ب 400ج ونصيحتي أشتري ترس من الوكالة أو من السبتية وأذهب به لورشة خراطة يصنع لك جريدة عليه
وهذا الدرايفر جيد جدا لقد جربته ولكن نصيحتي لا تشغل عليه موتور أكبر من 5 أمبير


----------



## rashdan (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل ماكينة 2.5 متر في 2.5 متر وسوف تكون ذات 6 رؤوس للحفر على الخشب هل يمكن استخدام عامود الهارد كروم مع البلية السبحة المشقوقة في هذه الماكينة مع العلم ان وزن الراس سيكون كبيرا
وشكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (4 مارس 2012)

rashdan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بعمل ماكينة 2.5 متر في 2.5 متر وسوف تكون ذات 6 رؤوس للحفر على الخشب هل يمكن استخدام عامود الهارد كروم مع البلية السبحة المشقوقة في هذه الماكينة مع العلم ان وزن الراس سيكون كبيرا
> وشكرا


ما هو وزن الحامل بالكامل ؟ وما هو قطر العامود ؟
بالمرفقات طريقة حساب الإنحناء في العامود


----------



## bersto (5 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

طلب مساعدة من الاخوة مهندسي الميكانيكا 
ان يشرحوا القوانين الميكانيكية التي نحتاجها لعمل هذه الماكينة او ع الاقل يدرجوا القوانين المتعلقة ونحن بحث عن الشرح لان ان يبحث المرء ف علم الميكانيكا كله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rashdan (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للهارد كروم الذي اتكلم عنه فله قاعدة يرتكز عليها فلا يوجد انحناء لان القاعدة تثبت في جسم الماكينة اما المشكلة هي البلية السبحة فكيف اعرف م هل ستتحمل وزن الراس ام لا؟
وشكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 مارس 2012)

bersto قال:


> طلب مساعدة من الاخوة مهندسي الميكانيكا
> ان يشرحوا القوانين الميكانيكية التي نحتاجها لعمل هذه الماكينة او ع الاقل يدرجوا القوانين المتعلقة ونحن بحث عن الشرح لان ان يبحث المرء ف علم الميكانيكا كله وجزاكم الله خيرا


سؤال رائع أخي شكرا لك وأنا فقط محتاج بعض الوقت لشرح تلك القوانين وعلى كل هذه حاسبات جاهزة للحسابات التي تريدها وكذلك القوانين

*Critical Angular Speed Calculator * 

*Linear Speed Calculator * 

*Pitch and Lead Calculator* 

*Lead Screw Efficiency Estimator*
 
*Total Lead Accuracy (Inch)*
 
*Lead Screw Life Estimator(Metric) *
 
*Lead Screw Life Estimator (Inch)* 

*Column Stregnth Calculator (lb)*
 
*Linear Force Calculator (lb)*
 
*Linear Resolution (inch)*
 
*Forces of Acceleration, Friction, and, External (inch)*
 
*Find the minimum recomended lead screw diameter (compression) (inch)* 

وسوف أجد الوقت قريبا لأشرحها بإذن الله
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 مارس 2012)

rashdan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للهارد كروم الذي اتكلم عنه فله قاعدة يرتكز عليها فلا يوجد انحناء لان القاعدة تثبت في جسم الماكينة اما المشكلة هي البلية السبحة فكيف اعرف م هل ستتحمل وزن الراس ام لا؟
> وشكرا



أخي مازلت أسألك عن الحمل الموجود على البلية وما هو طولها ؟


----------



## rashdan (5 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للحمل حوالي 70 كيلو اما بالنسبة لطول البلية فلا اعرف لاني لم اشتريها


----------



## bersto (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



ahmed.fa قال:


> سؤال رائع أخي شكرا لك وأنا فقط محتاج بعض الوقت لشرح تلك القوانين وعلى كل هذه حاسبات جاهزة للحسابات التي تريدها وكذلك القوانين
> 
> *critical angular speed calculator *
> 
> ...


*
عمل رائع اخي وسأحاول ان افهمها او ابحث عن شرح لها اثناء انتظار شرحها منك وباذن الله ساكتب الشرح او ما فهمته ع الاقل وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## bersto (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



ahmed.fa قال:


> سؤال رائع أخي شكرا لك وأنا فقط محتاج بعض الوقت لشرح تلك القوانين وعلى كل هذه حاسبات جاهزة للحسابات التي تريدها وكذلك القوانين
> 
> *critical angular speed calculator *
> 
> ...


*
عمل رائع اخي وسأحاول ان افهمها او ابحث عن شرح لها اثناء انتظار شرحها منك وباذن الله ساكتب الشرح او ما فهمته ع الاقل وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كاار (9 مارس 2012)

مش لاقي كلام احسن من جزاك الله عن كل المسلمين خيرا


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (10 مارس 2012)

*أستفسار هام*

*الاخ العزيز مهندس أحمد*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الشيق
وبارك الله لك فى علمك وعملك
وأسال الله ان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين

لى أستفسار يا اخى العزيز
ماهى الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذه الماكينة؟
هل هناك طلب على المشغولات المنفذة بواسطة ماكينة cnc؟


----------



## حسن الكردى (16 مارس 2012)

*تصنيع دائرة درايفر وانتر فيس*

اخوانى اقوم بالبحث فى تصنيع هذة الماكينة ووجدت مع البحث اخوة لنا صنعوا دائرة درايفر وانتر فيس كانت منشورة فى احد الماواقع الاجنبية وهى مجربة واحاول تجميها الان وهذا هو الرابط
وارجو من الخوة المتخصصين اذا توصلو فى هذة الدائرة الى طريقة سهلة فى تجميعها ان يفيدونا حيث اننى هاوى للاكترونيات ومغرم بcnc
وان وفقنا اللة فى تجميعها فاذا نحن حصلنا علم جميل افضل من شرائها جاهزة وشكرا ارجو منكم الرد وجزاكم اللة خيرا
​http://www.qaria2.net/vb/showthread.php?t=890&:1:


----------



## جورج داود (1 أبريل 2012)

بجد يا بشمهندس احمد انا فخور كمصري ان فيه مهندس مثلك في مصر 
ربنا يبارككم على مجهودكم الرائع .... احسنتم


----------



## mounibmounir (2 أبريل 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> أنا في غاية الأسف أحبتي في الله لشدة أنشغالي
> وأحتسبة أن يكون في صالح الإسلام والمسلمين وأسألكم إخوتي الدعوات
> وفي القريب العاجل بإذن الله سوف أتابع الموضوع



شكراً كثيراً السيد احمد وفق الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونحنوا معك خطوة بخطوة وفي انتظار الدرس الجديد


----------



## AHMED.FA (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أحبتي في الله
أود أن أشكركم شكرا بالغ على على هذه الردود الأكثر من رائعة وأكثر مما أستحق 
وأسأل الله أن يعينني وأكن عند حسن ظنكم بي 
وبإذن الله في القريب العاجل أنتظروا مفاجأة رائعة إن شاء الله


----------



## ahmad_s_f (10 أبريل 2012)

الأخ الحبيب .. جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا .. 

لي سؤال إذا تكرمت .. من أين أشتري في مصر نظام الانزلاق profile rail guide 

وطريقة حساب أو اختيار سمكه ومواصفاته بالنسبة للوزن الذي سأحمله عليه
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 أبريل 2012)

ahmad_s_f قال:


> الأخ الحبيب .. جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا ..
> 
> لي سؤال إذا تكرمت .. من أين أشتري في مصر نظام الانزلاق profile rail guide
> 
> ...


يمكنك أخي الكريم شراء الريل من شارع معروف من شركات الرولمان بلي وإيضا هناك البلية السبحة المشقوقة أو الغير مشقوقة يمكنك أختيار ما يناسبك
أما من خلال الحسابا فلابد وأن تعرف الوزن الذي سيحمله وسرعة التحرك وعدل التسارع بناء على تصميمك ومن ثم ستجد تلم المواصفا في ال data sheet الملحقة به لتختار ما يناسب تصميمك
فأنت بالتأكيد لا تقصد المعادلات الحسابية فأنت في غنى عنها 
أرجو أن أكون وافيتك


----------



## ahmad_s_f (11 أبريل 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> يمكنك أخي الكريم شراء الريل من شارع معروف من شركات الرولمان بلي وإيضا هناك البلية السبحة المشقوقة أو الغير مشقوقة يمكنك أختيار ما يناسبك
> أما من خلال الحسابا فلابد وأن تعرف الوزن الذي سيحمله وسرعة التحرك وعدل التسارع بناء على تصميمك ومن ثم ستجد تلم المواصفا في ال data sheet الملحقة به لتختار ما يناسب تصميمك
> فأنت بالتأكيد لا تقصد المعادلات الحسابية فأنت في غنى عنها
> أرجو أن أكون وافيتك



شكرا جزيلا لك أرجو أن تحدد لي العنوان لأني لست من القاهرة ( وكيف أذهب إلى هناك عن طريق مترو أو عن طريق مواصلات معينة ) وآسف تعبتك معي .. لكني كنت أبحث على هذا النوع تحديدا من profile rail guide والذي أرفقته في الصورة السابقة ولم أجده ... وشكرا جزيلا لك .. مع كل تقديري واحترامي لعطائك ولموضوعك المفيد ..


----------



## h_s0404 (12 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الفاضل شارع معروف قريب من رمسيس او قبل رمسيس ب 2 محطة مترو وهو شارع مخصص للاجزاء الميكانيكة الخاصة بالمكاكينات وخاصتا رومان البليى واعتقد اسم المحطة الخاصة به (جمال عبد الناصر ).


----------



## cnc_m (12 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى الفاضل اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى عملك المشكلة مش فى صنع الماكينة ولكن فى صنع الانتاج والبيع ممكن يكون واحد معة فلوس ولكن ليس معة فكر وممكن العكس 
عشان كدة ربنا مقسم الارزاق وياريت يكون معاك واحد ينتج منتج فعال ومقبول اما عملية البيع 
المنتج بيبيع نفسة 
وفى معلومة مهمة جدا وهى كل واحد بيقول المشكلة مشكلة البيع والتوزيع 
مع العلم انة ما جربش يبيع اوما يعرفش السوق معتاج الى اية 
انا بفضل الله انتجت اشياء كثيرة وبعت كثير وعمرى ما يأست من اى شىْ
وكان فى بداية البيع تقابلت مع بعض التجار لمشاهدة المنتج وكان التعليق ردىْ مش مقبول ما باخدش شغل مصرى وواحد يقول اكتب عليه صنع صينى او صنع تايون
كل ده مصلحة له عشان يقلل فى السعر والثمن وياريت باخد الفلوس فى نفس الوقت لاكن على دفعات كل اسبوع او كل يومين حسب الكمية الى اخذها
ومن الكمية التى ياخدها باعرف المنتج بتاعى شغال ولا مش شغال وكل ما اروح اخد فلوسى اشوف المنتج بتاعى الكمية الباقية وطريقة عرضها 
يارب* *تلاقى معاك واحد يشاركك فى العمل*


----------



## ahmad_s_f (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .. الأخ الكريم .. شكرا جزيلا لك لقد قمت بالذهاب إلى شارع معروف وبحثت عن profile rail guide ووجدت أسعار فوق الخيالية إلى أن ذهبت إلى معز الهندي (محل الحطيب أو الشهير بالحطيب الهندي) واشتريت منه لكن لا أعلم هل هذه الأسعار مرتفعة وانضحك عليا ولا الأسعار معقولة بالنسبة لمصر .. اشتريت block ( العربة فقط بدون قضيب الحديد ) مقاس 25 نوعها hiwin HGH25 بسعر 600 جنيه وأعطاني القضيب الذي تسير عليه هذه العربة نفس المقاس بسعر 1100 جنيه للمتر الواحد .... فهل السعر جيد أم مبالغ فيه أم ما بين ذلك وذاك وإذا كان غالي هل تنصحني فيما بعد أن أشتري من مكان آخر لأني ذهبت للعديد من المحلات وكان هذا أرخصهم وعنده البضاعة لأن فيه محلات كثيرة مفيهاش البضاعة دي ... وشكرا تعبناك معانا ...لي سؤال آخر وآسف جدا للإطالة (تأكد إننا بندعيلك وإن ربنا هيكرمك بمساعدتك لينا ) دلوقتي أنا عاوز أصمم مكينة CNC وعاوزها تشتغيل في تطبيق معين يحتاج هذا التطبيق إلى إني بحفر بيه خطوط سمكها واحد من عشرة من الملي 0.1 فمش عارف أختار فتيل نوعه ايه ولا هستخدم ballscrew .. أنا عاوز دقة رهيبة ومش يهمني السرعة فياريت حضرتك تفيدني وتقول لي أشتري حاجة نوعها ايه ومنين وبسعر كام علشان ما يتنصبش عليا .. مع العلم إن المكينة متر في متر والارتفاع اللي بتاع الشغلة أقصى شيء 10 سم . وربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير ( وآسف جدا إني بتعبك معايا)


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 أبريل 2012)

ahmad_s_f قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الأخ الكريم .. شكرا جزيلا لك لقد قمت بالذهاب إلى شارع معروف وبحثت عن profile rail guide ووجدت أسعار فوق الخيالية إلى أن ذهبت إلى معز الهندي (محل الحطيب أو الشهير بالحطيب الهندي) واشتريت منه لكن لا أعلم هل هذه الأسعار مرتفعة وانضحك عليا ولا الأسعار معقولة بالنسبة لمصر .. اشتريت block ( العربة فقط بدون قضيب الحديد ) مقاس 25 نوعها hiwin HGH25 بسعر 600 جنيه وأعطاني القضيب الذي تسير عليه هذه العربة نفس المقاس بسعر 1100 جنيه للمتر الواحد .... فهل السعر جيد أم مبالغ فيه أم ما بين ذلك وذاك وإذا كان غالي هل تنصحني فيما بعد أن أشتري من مكان آخر لأني ذهبت للعديد من المحلات وكان هذا أرخصهم وعنده البضاعة لأن فيه محلات كثيرة مفيهاش البضاعة دي ... وشكرا تعبناك معانا ...لي سؤال آخر وآسف جدا للإطالة (تأكد إننا بندعيلك وإن ربنا هيكرمك بمساعدتك لينا ) دلوقتي أنا عاوز أصمم مكينة CNC وعاوزها تشتغيل في تطبيق معين يحتاج هذا التطبيق إلى إني بحفر بيه خطوط سمكها واحد من عشرة من الملي 0.1 فمش عارف أختار فتيل نوعه ايه ولا هستخدم ballscrew .. أنا عاوز دقة رهيبة ومش يهمني السرعة فياريت حضرتك تفيدني وتقول لي أشتري حاجة نوعها ايه ومنين وبسعر كام علشان ما يتنصبش عليا .. مع العلم إن المكينة متر في متر والارتفاع اللي بتاع الشغلة أقصى شيء 10 سم . وربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير ( وآسف جدا إني بتعبك معايا)


أولا أسف أخي على تأخري في الرد
ثانيا تأكد أن دعواتكم تصل وفعلا أحسن جزاء ممكن يحصل عليه شخص 
أسعار القضيب فعلا لهذا المقاس تتراوح بين 900ج إلى 1100 جنيه حسب النوع وهي أسعار ثابتة تقريبا وهي فعلا أحسن أختيار لتطبيقك الذي يحتاج إلى تلك الدقة 
أما أحسن مكان أنا أشتري منه شخصيا ولكنه بعيد عن كثير من الناس شركة في العاشر من رمضان وهي أقل أسعار فعلا وجدتها عندهم
أما بالنسبة للفتيل فقد توصلت بعد بحث طويل إلى أن الفتايل المستخدمة في المخارط هي أنسب وأحسن من البول سكرو وذلك لأن الجشمة المستخدمة فيها عبارة عن نحاس ذو نقاء عالي والفتيل نفسة من أنواع صلب عالي
يمكنني البحث لك عند أصحاب ورش قطع غيار المخارط عن المقاسات التي تريدها وأسعارها رائعة بالنسبة لأسعار البول سكرو الصيني المباع عند رام وغيره


----------



## midox23 (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## taherispeng (24 أبريل 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> أولا أسف أخي على تأخري في الرد
> ثانيا تأكد أن دعواتكم تصل وفعلا أحسن جزاء ممكن يحصل عليه شخص
> أسعار القضيب فعلا لهذا المقاس تتراوح بين 900ج إلى 1100 جنيه حسب النوع وهي أسعار ثابتة تقريبا وهي فعلا أحسن أختيار لتطبيقك الذي يحتاج إلى تلك الدقة
> أما أحسن مكان أنا أشتري منه شخصيا ولكنه بعيد عن كثير من الناس شركة في العاشر من رمضان وهي أقل أسعار فعلا وجدتها عندهم
> ...


ج
جزاكم الله خيرا
اخي الكريم ممكن تعرفني اسم هذه الشركة الموجودة في العاشر و عنوانها


----------



## mounibmounir (22 مايو 2012)

السيد المهندس أحمد شكراً على كل ماسبق منذ فترة كبيرة لم يتم إضافة إي محاضرة جديدة هل يكون بهذا الشكل الدورة قد انتهت أم هناك محاضرات ايضا وهو مانتمناه ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## h_s0404 (22 مايو 2012)

الاستاذ احمد فوزى متوقف عن الموضوع منذ فترة واتمنا من الله ان يكون السبب خير وان يعود قريبا ان شاء الله.


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم تتنتهي الدروس بعد أخوتي 
ولكن نظرا لأنشغالي الغير متوقع وأيضا لإعدادي سلسة أكثر تعمقا وخبرة بإذن الله بعد أنتهائي من صنع ماكينة ذات مواصفات خاصة وبإذن الله عن القريب العاجل سأكمل باقي السلسة


----------



## taherispeng (26 مايو 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسال الله لك التوفيق و السداد
ممكن لو تكرمت عنوان الشركة الموجودة بالعاشر التي ذكرتها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك بعلمك وعملك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## AHMED.FA (15 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنتظروا قريبا جدا أول موقع عربي عن كل شئ خاص بال cnc routers من تعليم ومكونات وتصميم وتصنيع 
ونسألكم الدعاء بالتوفيق
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما
ـحمد


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير ونتمني الاستمرار


----------



## سناء عبدالله (9 سبتمبر 2012)

معلومات قيمه ممكن تقولى الفرق بين راوتر المعادن والخشب وباقى انواع ادوات القطع شكراًاااااااااا


----------



## im alive (11 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t303791-15.html#ixzz26ATCZPj9

أولا أسف أخي على تأخري في الرد
ثانيا تأكد أن دعواتكم تصل وفعلا أحسن جزاء ممكن يحصل عليه شخص 
أسعار القضيب فعلا لهذا المقاس تتراوح بين 900ج إلى 1100 جنيه حسب النوع وهي أسعار ثابتة تقريبا وهي فعلا أحسن أختيار لتطبيقك الذي يحتاج إلى تلك الدقة 
أما أحسن مكان أنا أشتري منه شخصيا ولكنه بعيد عن كثير من الناس شركة في العاشر من رمضان وهي أقل أسعار فعلا وجدتها عندهم
أما بالنسبة للفتيل فقد توصلت بعد بحث طويل إلى أن الفتايل المستخدمة في المخارط هي أنسب وأحسن من البول سكرو وذلك لأن الجشمة المستخدمة فيها عبارة عن نحاس ذو نقاء عالي والفتيل نفسة من أنواع صلب عالي
يمكنني البحث لك عند أصحاب ورش قطع غيار المخارط عن المقاسات التي تريدها وأسعارها رائعة بالنسبة لأسعار البول سكرو الصيني المباع عند رام وغيره

_*ممكن تكتب عنوان ورقم التنلفون الشركة الفى العاشر من رمضان 

وعنوان تجار قطع غيار المخارط 

وجزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## محمدعزوزالباش (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اتوجه بالشكر لكل الموجودين ومن شاركوا بمعومات ولو صغير حيث انني بعد اطلاعي علي هذا الموضوع فكرت في تصنيع مكنه cnc 
ان شاء الله وشكري للجميع


----------



## m kamel 74 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*ان شاء الله انا هبدء فى المشروع قريبا جدا 
وذلك بعد قراتى لكل كلمة كتبت 
شرح جميلة ومشروع روعة 
جزاك الله خيرا 
على فكرة انا اشتركت فى المنتدى بسبب المشروع ده *​


----------



## احمد الابيض (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس احمد فوزى مش عارف اقول لحضرتك اية
فعلا ربنا يباركلك و يجعلك فخر للمسلمين و المصرين و الاخوة العرب جميعا
بارك الله فيك و فى جميع الزملاء و زادكم من علمه


----------



## Muataz teto (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته جميعا.
باشمهندس.أحمد فوزي من المسلمات ان من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر الله عزوجل وحقيقة اناملي وعقلي وفكري يعجز عن ايجاد حروف تعبر لك عن انبهارها بمجهودك الراقي والرائع بالاضافة لمجهود اخوتي المهندسين ولا املك لك الا الدعوات فعسى ربي ان يجعل عملك وكل حرف اضفته انت ومن معك من الاخوة المهندسين يجعلها ربي خالصة لوجهه الكريم وان يجعلها لكم صدقة جارية في يوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون الا من اتى اله بقلب سليم ، وزداكم الله ربي رفعة في العلم والدين وجعلكم من جنوده في هذه الارض فلك مني اخي واستاذي المهندس احمد فوزي ومن معك خالص احترامي تقديري شكري محبتي ودي والسلام عليكم .
واترقب نهاية المشروع


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا الكبير كبير​


----------



## بلال زبيب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ودمت في رعايته


----------



## worrior boy (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اخواني با رك اللة فيكم 
فيكم تخبرونى كيف راح اختار driver @interface circuit to my cnc router


----------



## tabet2020 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت بفضل الله بعمل cnc router للأعمال الخشبية وعمل بدقة كبيرة وأستقرار رائع
> ونظرا لأهمية هذا المشروع من ناحية العلمية والعملية ونظرا لكم المشاكل الفائقة التي تعرضت لها والتي لا أحب أن يتعرض لها شخص أخر توفيرا للوقت وللجهد والمال سوف أسرد بإذن الله على شكل حلقات طريقة صنع ماكينة cnc router للحفر على الخشب والرخام لإستخداها كمشروع عملي لكسب المال وأيضا كمشروع علمي للتخرج.
> وأرجو من السادة الأعضاء تصحيحي إن أخطأت أو إضافة أي معلومة قد تجدوني نسيتها لنخرج بموضوع متكامل يستفيد به الأسلام والمسلمون​


اخي الكريم ... 
انا مضطر اطلب منك طلب غريب شوية ... انا نفذت المشروع مثلك والحمد لله الماكينة شغالة مية مية بس اتفاجئت ان ادارة المشاريع طلبت مني تسليم مشروع يوم 25 من الشهر الحالي 
هل من الممكن ان تعطيني نسخة من ملف توثيق المشروع خالي من التصاميم والصور لعلي أُسعف نفسي بالوقت 
وشكرا في جميع الاحوال


----------



## islamCe (23 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا مشروع تخرجي ماكينة سي ان سي 
و كنت عايز معادلات ball screw علشان اقدر احدد القطر المناسب
و شكرااااا


----------



## mohsen266 (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم جميعا الخير وواسع الرزق ومتاكد ان مصر والمصريين يحملون الخير للبشريه اجمعين وانا فخور بهذا الموضوع المفيد واتمنى ان يكتمل وخالص تحياتى لكل من ذكر معلومه استفدنا منها جميعا ودائما للامام ونحو التقدم الذى لم يتم الااذا احب كل منا الخير للجميع وفقكم الله والله المستعان كامل تحياتى واحترامى .*


----------



## mohsen266 (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزيل الشكر للادارة المنتدى الذى لم ابحث عن اى موضوع الا واجده فيه .*


----------



## abdelhakam mostafa (16 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو سمحت ياباشمهندس عاوز منك نصيحة انا ناوى اشترى مكنة cnc طبلية للحفر على الخشب ليها 8 رؤوس ومواتيرها كلها سبرفو وسرعة الماتور 24000 لكن المشكلة اللى مخوفانى ان الطبلية متحركة وناس قالتلى ان حركة الرؤوس افضل من حركة الطبلية وان ده ممكن يعمل مشاكل فى المكنة بعد كدة . حضرتك تنصحنى بايه


----------



## AHMED.FA (2 مارس 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا مفيش مقارنة بين الماكينتين كل واحدة ليها تطبيقاتها وإلا كانت كل الشركات صنعت نوع واحد
من فضلك قولي مواصفات الماكينة بالكامل؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (3 مارس 2013)

اسف لكل من لم أستطع الرد عليه أو تأخرت في ردي وذلك لظروف إعداد هدية لكل من يريد تعلم تصنيع أو فهم أو تشغيل ماكينات ال cnc من الألف إلى النهاية بإذن الله 
وأدعوكم لزيارة موقعي وسوف أسرد فيه على شكل دروس منفصلة وتفصيلية عن كيفية البدء وتنفيذ المشروع
*************


----------



## mustafacnc (3 مارس 2013)

موضوع اكثر من هائل وجزاك الله عنا كل خير انا مهندس ميكانيا (قدره)من السودان وشغال برمجة وتصميم في ماكينة cnc wircut قطع وتشكيل الحديد وعجبني الموضوع وربنا يوفقك والان انا متابع بتركيز شديد فبتمني شرح اكتر بالنسبة للدرايفرات وتوصيلها مع الاثنين (الكمبيوتر والموتورات)


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 مارس 2013)

في الجزء الثاني من الموضوع سوف نتعمق أكثر في كل مكون وتوصيله وسوف ندرج تصميمات كامله بإذن الله جاهزة


----------



## مجتبى عثمان (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور على الدرس الرائع


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني في الله اخوكم من العراق كنت ابحث في مجال السي أن سي ولكن في هذا الموضوع ومناقشاته المهمة تعلّمت شيئآ كثيرا عن تصنيع الماكنة فجزى الله تعالى كل من ساهم في أعداد هكذا موضوع وبتفاصيل كبيرة شكرا جزيلا لكم ولكن لدي سؤال ؟ من اين أحصل على محركات الدي سي المستخدمة بالماكنة كوني من العراق هل موجودة في ماكنة قديمة مثلا كوني من هواة الصناعات وعلما اني من خريجي قسم الألكترونيك دبلوم شكرا جزيلا لكم بارك الله بجهودكم أخواني


----------



## karem20 (20 مارس 2013)

ما شاء الله مجهود اقل ما يقال عنه انه رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبانتظار موقعك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## eltapey (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوك ناجى التابعى من المنصوره ارجو منك رقم تليفونك لانى عايز اشترى ماكينه cnc
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Hussein2014 (2 أبريل 2013)

متابعين معاك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابو مالك المصرى (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزى الله جميع من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الرائع والبحث المتميز خير الجزاء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته الى يوم القيامة 
واخص بالشكر والدعاء الأخ أحمد جزاه الله خير الجزاء 
وبانتظار ان يكمل لنا حتى تعم الفائدة وشكرأ


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكور أخي أحمد ومشكور كل من ساهم معك في إدراك أي معلومة .. وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً


----------



## ahmxxxx (23 أبريل 2013)

الحمد الله اشتريت الدريفرات و المواتير و الانتلرافريس و البور سبلاى من شركة رام و اريد تجمعهم​
​


----------



## eng_wmw (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو وضع هذا الكلام الهام فى ملف pdf ورفعه هنا لكى يحتفظ به الجميع


----------



## حسام الصباغ (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: المحركات*

الله يبارك فيك وليك اخى الجميل وبمنتهى الصراحه ده اول شرح واضح ومفصل لذلك ادعو الله لك بالتسهيل دائما 
الله الله لو تتم جميلك وتفيدنى عن الدرايفر


----------



## farsmmm (16 مايو 2013)

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علم على علم ووسع لك في رزقك ووالله لقد استفدة من مواضيعك الكثير والكثير وها انا اعمل عليها فا اسأله سبحانه وتعالي ان ينور عليك ...................... ام الرد بالانجليزي لم استطيع مسحه لانه خانه الرد كانت غير مرئيه لي فكتبه لاظهارها وعند اضافه الرد وجدت النص هذا وحاولت التعديل فيه فلم استطع وكرر اعتذاري لككم جميعا


----------



## farsmmm (16 مايو 2013)

اخي الفاضل انا املك ماكينه ليزر بقوة 40 واط ولله الحمد والشكر ولكن فكره ncn اعجبتني فتابعت مواضيعك حتى شدني الشوق لها وشتريت من الصين ماكينه جاهزة بحدود 3200 ريال سعودي المهم تم تركيبها ولكن لا اعلم اي الدينمو يركب هنا او هنا اثنين متشابهه واخر اطول منه قليلا المهم في لحظه تشغيل الدينمو وعمل قلبت السلك وسمعت انفجار قوي وطارة كسره من اي سي نوع توشيبا وتوقف الجزاء الثالث عن العمل وانا بطلبها من الصين وهي قادمه اسبوع وسوف تصل ولكن المكينه كلها مصنوعه من الرخام الصناعي هل من الممكن ان اعمل نفس التصميم من الامنيوم ام ان الثقل يلعب دور في المكينه وجزاك الله خير على كل حرف استفدنا منه جميعا


----------



## farsmmm (16 مايو 2013)

رابط المكينه التي املكها طبعا من الصين 

雕刻机DIY pvc雕刻机 32x40x10 散件全套 USB/打印口双接口通用
ادخل موقع الصين وكتابه اسم المكينه وسوف تظهر البيانات كامله لان اضافة الروابط هنا لمواقع ممنوع


----------



## AHMED.FA (16 مايو 2013)

أولا أشكرك أخي على هذا الإطراء الجميل . أما بالنسبة للرد الإنجليزي ولا يهمك أنا بهزر معاك يا صديقي ولا داعي للإعتذار .

أما بالنسبة لماكينتك فأنا لم أفهم جزء كبير ولكن كل مافهمته أنها مصنوعة من من الرخام الصناعي وتود تنفيذ نفس التصميم لكن من الألومنيوم فنصيحتي لك أن لا تقدم على مثل هذا العمل فكل تصميم له حيثياته وطبعا الوزن له عامل كبير 
لدي تصميمات جاهزة من الألومنيوم إن أردت تنفيذها أرفقتها لك 
وجزانا وإياك كل خير وشكرا للمرة الثانية على إطرائك


----------



## farsmmm (18 مايو 2013)

هلا وغلا فيك اخي الفاضل 
ياليت ان ماعليك امر والله ودي اكبر مساحة العمل للمكينه بدود 40سم فقط وها انا ابحث يمنة ويسرا على امل ان اجد تصميم بسيط وعملي ولك الشكر مقدما 
وصدقني ماتقدمة بالدنيا تجد المقابل باالدنيا قبل الاخره ان ساعدة رايح يسخر لك ربي من يساعدك وكل عملا تقدمة تجزاء عليه ان كان خيرا او شرا من واقع تجربه شاهدها مع نفسي ومع من اعرفهم 

وجزاك الله كل خير على ماتقدمة لنا جميعا


----------



## AHMED.FA (19 مايو 2013)

تفضل أخي هذا الرابط لموقع جميل يمكنك تحميل تصميمات جاهزة وهذه أحدها
Cnc plasma cutter - SolidWorks, STL, STEP / IGES, Other - 3D CAD model - GrabCAD


----------



## jos116eph (21 مايو 2013)

السيد المهندس المحترم / احمد فوزى
بعد التحية 
اشكر سيادتكم على المجهود الرائع فى توضيح فكرة عمل ماكينة cnc وتبسيط الشرح حتى يتسنى لكل احد ان يفهم طريقة العمل وانا من اشد المعجبيين 
بسيادتكم فى طريقة الشرح وتبسيط المعلومة ........ 
فارجوا من سيادتكم اكمال الشرح لاننى سوف اقوم بتنفيذ هذة الفكرة الجميلة فى صناعة الحفر على الاخشاب حتى تكون معين لى فى كسب الرزق الحلال باذن الله لان هذا المشروع فى تفكيرى منذ فترة لكننى لم اكن اعرف من اين ابدا وخاصة انى لا املك شراء ماكينة جاهزة
(من اعطانى سمكة اطعمنى يوما ومن علمنى الصيد اطعمنى كل يوم) جزاك الله خيرا على تعبك وشكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (21 مايو 2013)

أشكرك بشدة أخي الكريم 
وأعانك الله على الرزق الحلال وعلى بناء ماكينتك ولكن نصيحتي أن تدرس الموضوع من كل جوانبه جيد جدا جدا قبل الشروع في أي عمل لأنه ليس بالعمل الهين ولكي لا يتحول إلى سبب خسارتك معاذ الله 
من قبلي أنا أجهز حاليا كتاب كامل به شرح أعمق من الموضوع بكثير وأوشكت أن أنتهي منه وسوف تجده على الملتقى في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله


----------



## jos116eph (21 مايو 2013)

اشكر سيادتكم على سرعة الرد ولك كل الامتنان لحرص سيادتكم على تجنب الخسارة فباذن الله سوف اقوم بدراسة كل خطوة اولا دراسة متانية ومستفيضة 
فانا باذن الله لدى خلفية جيدة عن الامور الميكانيكية وبعض الخلفيات عن الالكترونيات والان انا اقوم بدراسة لتعلم المايكروكنترولر واظن انة يمكن الجمع ما بين الدراسة والعمل والبحث على الانترنت والتطبيق العملى فوفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## خالد محمد1 (23 مايو 2013)

ما شاء الله وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلاً أشكرك على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نورس الليزري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي بس الماكنة مالتي ديعمل بس محور y اكدر اعرف لماذا شكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamed_2011 (29 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل هذا الشرح الجميل


سؤال من واقع درايتى واهتمامى بال cnc اهم شىء فيها هو الدائرة الكهربائية بين الكومبيوتر والماكينة
انا مش هقدر اصنع الدائرة دى فهل من الممكن الحصول عليها من اى شخص يقوم بتصنيعها بسعر مناسب او ما هو الحل ؟؟

وشكر جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عماد شحاتة (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم الأخ أحمد 
انا اخوكم نفسي اشتغل على المكنة واصمم بس المشكلة من أين ابدا هل اتعلم برنامج الأرت كام اول او اشتري المكنة انا الحمد لله أستطيع شرائها جاهزة سلفة واستطيع توفيرها 
لكن البرامج اللي بتشغل المكنة هي كم برنامج وايهم الأسهل في التعلم
انتظر توجيهكم لي وشراً بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2013)

تحية طيبة .
تسلم اخي الكريم ahmed.fa على موضوعك الرائع والجميل واشكر تواضعك على ردودك القيمة واسلوبك الجميل وتواصلك الدائم مع الزملاء .

دمت بألف خير وصحة .

البغدادي


----------



## مجتبى عثمان (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير


----------



## مجتبى عثمان (4 يونيو 2013)

اولا: بشكر الجميع على المشاركات التي كانت خلال الموضوع الجميل:56:
ثانيا: احتاج لمساعد في استيراد كل المكونات الالكترونيه + موتورات (ياريت يكون الدفع عن طريق الانترنت):11:
*اريد ان استورد من اي مكان-شركات وليس اشخاص- الى الخرطوم, لاني محتاج اخلص مشروعي باسرع ما يمكن.


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (17 يوليو 2013)

يسلمو كتير كتير


----------



## ninja0731 (25 يوليو 2013)

i like it this graet aidia


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير​


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه على كل حرف تفيد فيه الناس


----------



## moh20 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الخير كل من ساهم في نشر العلم والمعرفة 
واخص الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد على هذا الموضوع الجميل المفيد 

ننتظر جديدكم بارك الله بكم


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عماد شحاتة قال:


> السلام عليكم الأخ أحمد
> انا اخوكم نفسي اشتغل على المكنة واصمم بس المشكلة من أين ابدا هل اتعلم برنامج الأرت كام اول او اشتري المكنة انا الحمد لله أستطيع شرائها جاهزة سلفة واستطيع توفيرها
> لكن البرامج اللي بتشغل المكنة هي كم برنامج وايهم الأسهل في التعلم
> انتظر توجيهكم لي وشراً بارك الله فيكم



اخي الكريم من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة بتشغيل هي الانواع من المكنات بنصحك تفهم البرنامج منيح قبل المكنة 
لان انت رح تجيب المكن جاهز لذلك ما بيكون في صعوبة بتشغيله وفيك تعتبره طابعة ... لكن المهم تفهم البرنامج والتصميم 
والاوامر المرسلة للمكنة وشكل ونوع اداة الحفر المناسبة لان المكنة بالنهاية بتنفذ الاحداثيات الي انت عملتها على البرنامج 
الارت كام مثلا .
هاي وجهة نظري وان شاء الله تكون صحيحة الرأي بيرجع للاخوة الي خبرتهم احسن مني 
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## touilass (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أظن أنه ليس هناك جديد للدروس 
على كل حال 
جزاك الله خيرا عمل جد متميز


----------



## hanyfathe (26 ديسمبر 2013)

اخى العزيز خالد تحية طيبة اليك والى الاخوة العظماء الموجدين فى المنتدى اريد ان اعقب فى شى ان صناعة الاسطمبات نحناج الى مراحل كثيرة وتحتاج الى اعماق افقية وراسية حسب نوع الاسطمبة وهنا الروتر لا يعمل الا راسى فقط اى لان يعطيك الا مراخل محدودة


----------



## hanyfathe (26 ديسمبر 2013)

اخوانى الاعزاء هذة بعض الروابط من اليوتيوب عن 
[h=1]CNC router[/h][h=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PacwU6nDLWE[/h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfpfvn6FMa4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLfHb9LRWuc


----------



## محمد حسن 23 (1 يناير 2014)

المهندس احمد ان عيز اصنع cnc خاص بالحفر على الاخشاب وا mdf ارجوالاتصال بى 
[email protected] على الاميل ده واشكرن


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

انا راهو عاجبني الحال استمرارية مباركة ياخويا


----------



## zakaria36 (13 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
والله يا استاذنا جزاك الله عنا كل خير واعانك على اتمام الموضوع المهم والشيق والملفت فيه البساطة في الشرح و التأكيد على قلة التكلفة وهي الامور المشجعة على نزع التسويف والتوكل على الله في بدأ العمل . في مثل هذه المشاريع اذا كانت للهواة تضيف الثقة بالنفس انه كل شئ ممكن مع الاساتدة المحترمين واذا كان لمشروع ربحي فهو ممتاز اعاننا الله و اياكم على طاعته .من جهتى تقبل استاذي تلميذ جديد في الصف وساعمل انشاء الله مكينتي الخاصة بارشاداتكم


----------



## ناعورة_حماه (30 أبريل 2014)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومشجع ولكن لا تقطعنا من تكملة الشرح فقد بدأنا فعلاً بالعمل الجدي وتجهيز الأدوات والقطع اللازمة لصنع الماكينة.
بإنتظار تكملة الشرح بفارغ الصبر.


----------



## طه ابوعرب (12 مايو 2014)

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضي وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## طه ابوعرب (16 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله من فضله وذادكم علما ووفق خطاكم لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## A.Eng Elfeel (4 يونيو 2014)

اى اخبار عن البشمهندس احمد ؟

بالمناسبه فيه دكتور فى الكليه عندنا كان بيشرح لن على محرك خطوى و قال لى انه بيجيبه قطع غيار من ماكينات تصوير و طباعه بحوالى عشره جنيه من سوق الجمعه فى اسكندريه

و بالنسبه لباقى اجزاء الماكينه ان شاء الله اول ما اتقن صناعه الماكينه نفسها هابدأ اصنع اجزاءها على حده عند اى مخرطه بدل ما نشتريها من بره

و بإذن الله تبقى مننا فينا بقى و كدا


----------



## أشرف إسماعيل (15 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس حضرتك شوقتنا بالموضوع الرائع اتمنى ان نرى البقية
ولى طلب برجاء عمل الموضوع كامل بملف لتعم الفائدة واتمنى ان يحتوى قطع واجزاء الماكينة واسعارها مستعمل وجديد واماكن بيعها وياريت رابط الموقع الخاص بك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## امل ميمو (20 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس احمد


----------



## goha56 (26 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
منتظر جديدكم حتي استفاد منكم
وهل يمكني صناعه هذه الماكينه كمشروع تخرج وما هي التكلفه التى احتاجها لصناعه ماكينه مثل ذلك


----------



## alsouf (27 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله الخير و البركة


----------



## ناجح نور الدين (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونسأل الله ان تكون بخير مفيش اى اخبار جديدة


----------



## miltronique (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا أخي على هذا العمل الرائع وفق الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجعلك من الصالحين المصلحين

​


----------



## AHMED.FA (30 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا كل الشكر لكل من تفضل بالرد وأسف جدا على عدم المتابعة والتأخير 
وأتمنى أن أوصل لكم كل جديد توصلت إليه وأن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي وأنتظرو إن شاء الله كل جديد 
شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## TAHER_IE (3 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا نتمنى تكمل واحنا في ننتظر بشوق


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اكيد انت مشغول جدا فى حياتك العادية وفى وسط انشغالك دة بتخصص جزء من وقتك للشرح المطول دة والمفسر دة 
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

اللهم اجعل كل حرف فى الموضوع يرفعك درجات فى الجنة ويمحو عنك السيئات​


----------



## ESLAM AFIFY (18 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## H_M_M_S (1 مارس 2015)

بشمهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الهايل


----------



## H_M_M_S (1 مارس 2015)

في سؤال بشمهندس احمد من فضلك
ما هي التكلفة الاجمالي النهائية التى كلفتك في هذه الماكينة ؟
وارجو ارسال فيديو لها وهي تعمل من فضلك في اسرع وقت


----------



## وائل الصفتى (9 مارس 2015)

مش لاقى كلام اعبر بيه عن اعجابى المتناهى واعبر عن شكرى لمجهودك العظيم فى الموضوع ده 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed.fathy0 (18 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يكرمك على الموضوع ما تعرف اد ايه الموضوع اسعدنى جدا جدا 
واللى اسعدنى اكتر انك مصرى وقدرت تضيف حاجه حسستنى ان مصر لسه فيها ناس بتفكر
ربنا يسعدك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## AHMED.FA (10 مايو 2015)

*هدية لأخوتي - أخر تصميماتي بالتفصيل*

نظرا لتأخري وأنشغالي عنكم فترة كبيرة فقد عدت لكم بهدية وهي التصميم الكامل بجميع الحسابات جاهز للتصنيع 
​
النوع : 3 axes cnc router
الحجم الكلي : 3400مم * 2000مم
مساحة العمل : 3000مم* 1800مم
المواتير المستخدمة : nema34 stepper motor 
التحكم : dsp controller
الأسبندل : 4.5hp air coolant 
التخفيض : 3:1 timing belt
السرعة : 50m/min
نوع الجر : rack & pinion 
البلي : hiwin guide rail 

​https://grabcad.com/library/3axes-cnc-router-1
التصميم بالكامل

​أتمنى أن تستفيدو منه وتقبلو هديتي وتحياتي ​


​


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (1 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
على الرغم من قدم الموضوع ...
لايزال هناك من يقرأه ويستفيد منه .....


----------



## drsayed2000 (24 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة جدا جدا


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asad84 (30 يوليو 2015)

*ارجو مساعدتى فى تصنيع CNC Router*



AHMED.FA قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت بفضل الله بعمل cnc router للأعمال الخشبية وعمل بدقة كبيرة وأستقرار رائع
> ونظرا لأهمية هذا المشروع من ناحية العلمية والعملية ونظرا لكم المشاكل الفائقة التي تعرضت لها والتي لا أحب أن يتعرض لها شخص أخر توفيرا للوقت وللجهد والمال سوف أسرد بإذن الله على شكل حلقات طريقة صنع ماكينة cnc router للحفر على الخشب والرخام لإستخداها كمشروع عملي لكسب المال وأيضا كمشروع علمي للتخرج.
> وأرجو من السادة الأعضاء تصحيحي إن أخطأت أو إضافة أي معلومة قد تجدوني نسيتها لنخرج بموضوع متكامل يستفيد به الأسلام والمسلمون
> ...


----------



## amr_design1974 (5 أغسطس 2015)

رائع وفقك الله


----------



## الامير54 (20 أغسطس 2015)

لم الاحظ اى خطوة فى تصمصم وتنفيذ الجزء الخاص بالحاسب الالى باستخدام برنامج mash3 
وتنفيذ اكواد g code
كله كلام فى كلام


----------



## السوفت (8 يناير 2016)

AHMED.FA قال:


> نظرا لتأخري وأنشغالي عنكم فترة كبيرة فقد عدت لكم بهدية وهي التصميم الكامل بجميع الحسابات جاهز للتصنيع
> ​
> النوع : 3 axes cnc router
> الحجم الكلي : 3400مم * 2000مم
> ...



باشمهندس احمد كام كلفتك بالجنيه المصرى بالظبط؟
وشكرا لك


----------



## السوفت (8 يناير 2016)

AHMED.FA قال:


> نظرا لتأخري وأنشغالي عنكم فترة كبيرة فقد عدت لكم بهدية وهي التصميم الكامل بجميع الحسابات جاهز للتصنيع
> ​
> النوع : 3 axes cnc router
> الحجم الكلي : 3400مم * 2000مم
> ...



كام التكلفة بالجنيه؟


----------



## aissa651 (15 يونيو 2016)

*مساعدة لي وجه الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة رمضان كريم كل عام وانتم بخير أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى ومبتدئ وطالب مسا عدة من خبراء المنتدى 

كيف يمكنني اضبط ماك 3 نقطة الصفر وكيف اضبط مقاس المكنة بحيث انها حجمها مش كبير لما اعمل تصميم بيكون اكبر من طاولة الماكينة
محوار( اكس ) يصطدم بنهاية مشوار ارجكم ساعدوني الله يجزيكم بلخير


----------



## احمد اللكلدي (7 نوفمبر 2017)

اخواني الاعزاء حفظكم الله ورعاكم ممكن تتكرمو وتعطوني تفاصيل واسماء القطع وكيفية تركيبها وانواع الاسلاك المستخدمة وياريت تعطوني الموضوع على اساس اشتري كل المتطلبات من الصين بحيث تكون قادرة على العمل بمساحه 3مترy الطول في مترينx العرض

وعلى ان يكون الرأس متحرك مع استخدام وسائل التبريد ولتزليق ونوع الزيت واستخدام USB لربط بين الكنبيوتر ولاجزاء الاخرى 
على ان استخدم برنامج القيادةMACH3

اريد تفاصيل كيفية اختيار قوة الدرايفرات مح الموترات ولدوائر الكهربائية واذا هناك شي لم اذكرة

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفقكم الى كل خير ونفع فيكم الاسلام ولمسلمين


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

ألف مبروك أعانك الله إلى التقدم


----------

